# ID's On-line Comp Journal



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I know a few people who have tried to help me out previously.  But I will still consider myself a newbie to this board because I usually read most of the posts.

But as you can tell by my phots goals are to shed some (alot) of unwanted body fat.  I am around 18-19%, would ultimately like to be around 10%, and realize that is alot of work.  Diet is my main problem as I love shit food all to much, but I have been progressively improving that step by step.

Work outs will be 3 days on 1 day of usually AM and PM  I like to hit each body part about twice every 8 or 9 days.  Currently don't train to failure, try to do a higher volume workout.

Split would look like this

Day 1
AM: Chest
PM: Quads

Day 2
AM: Back
PM: Arms

Day 3
AM: Shoulders
PM: Hamstrings Calves

Day 4 Rest

Repeat.  I will throw a rest in as needed when my body feels like it.

Diet right now is 

7am
Fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

10 am
1 Can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
2 slices whole grain Bread
Cucumber

1230pm
3 cups Romaine Lettuce
7-8 oz Chicken
Newmans Dressing
Apple

330pm
Cottage Cheese
Natty PB

630pm
Meat Source 
Vegetable Source

10 pm
2 Scoops Whey
1 tbls flax

Approx totals
Cal 2500
Prot 275
Carb 125
Fat    100

Look forward to feedback!

By the way this competition is a great idea.

Thanks
IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will be in Montreal until Friday.  Good old Trade shows


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah and were are the photos?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

I posted them! no Really.  I thought we were meant to post the in the Competition thread. 


IDF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

In your journal too please


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

Jodi,  

How do you post the same pictures in both journals?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

Copy the url of the picture and then use image tag.  I think   I've done it before but I forget.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

Well as per Jodi's Demand err Request . I will post my pictures in my journal.  Hopefully that will keep me motivated seeing my ugly mug.  Any way

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=419738

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=419739

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=419740

Those are my Front, side, and Back Photos 

No Laughing!    

And yes that is what a Canadian Tan looks Like.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

*Meals Oct 3*

7am
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

1030am
1 can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
Cucumber
2 slices Whole Grain Bread

1pm
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Nectarine

330pm
1 cup Cottage Cheese
2 tbls Natty PB

630pm
6 oz Chicken
1 Whole Wheat Wrap
Black Olives
Banana Peppers
Green Peppers

1030pm
2 scoops optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Meals Oct 3*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 7am
> 30 g of fiber one
> 1/2 Grapefruit
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

Damn your quick!

I know the protein is quite a bit low in Meal 2.
Maybe add a half can of protein?

Meal 4 is in at 38 P.  Yeah you are right again,(you would think I would learn) will up the cottage cheese.  FYI the cottage cheese I have is 30g per cup

Thanks Jodi,
IDF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

I have no life.  

1/2 Can would be good to increase.  

Is that 4% milkfat on the CC?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess that doesn't say much for me

No it is 2% but that is what it says on the label.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like to add in some Fish oil, any suggestions on how to fit it in?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2003)

do 2 tsp. Flax & 5 Fish oil in place of 1T. Flax in meal 1 & 6
5 Fish Oil in place of 1 T. PB
Add 5 Fish Oil to meal 5 and ease up on the Olives


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Chest 10/04 AM*

4 sets Bench Press 135x12, 185x8, 205x6, 225x4 drop 185x6 drop 135x8
4 sets Incline DB Press 50x10, 60x10, 70x8, 55x8
4 sets Seated Hammer Press 1#x10, 2#x8, 1.5#x8, 1#x8
4 sets Cable Cross over  35x10, 40x10, 50x10, 60x8


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Meals 10/04*

Supps 
Ultra I Multi
1000mg Vit C
100mg Ginkgo Biloba

Meal 1

7am
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 2

8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Nectarine

Meal 3

1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
2 tbls Natty PB

Meal 4

2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 5

Whole Wheat Pita
6 oz Chicken
Red peppers
2 cups Romaine
1 tbls Ceasar Dressing

Between 830pm and 1200am
4 beers and a plate of meatballs,  I am not going to worry too much about this, got to learn to let things slide every so often

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Quads Abs PM 10/04*

4 sets Squats 135x10, 185x10, 205x10, 225x10
5 sets Leg Press 6#x15, 8#x15, 10#x12, 12#x10, 14#x8 drop 10#x8, drop 8#x15
4 sets Leg Extensions 120x14, 160x10, 190x10, 220x8
4 sets of 25 Crunches
4 sets 50lbsx15 Torso Twists


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Back AM 10/05*

4 sets Hammer Pulldowns 2#x15, 3#x10, 4#x10, 6#x6 drop 3#x8
4 sets Hammer High Row 2#x15, 3#x10, 4#x10, 5#x10
4 sets cable Rows 120x15, 150x10, 180x8, 200x6
3 sets DB Rows 50x10, 60x10, 70x8
3 Sets Seated Goodmornings BarX10, 65X10, 65X10


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Meals 10/05*

Supps 
Ultra I Multi
1000mg Vit C
100mg Ginkgo Biloba

Meal 1

7am
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 2

8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own

Meal 3
8 oz Filet Mignon
2 cups Broccoli
2 cups Romaine
2 Tbls Newmans

Meal 4
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2003)

Only 4 meals???


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah Stomach was a little upset, and was ripping up ceramic tiles in the house.  Lost track of time.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Shoulders AM 10/06*

3 sets BB Press 95x15, 115x10, 135x8 drop 95x8
4 sets Hammer Press  2#x15, 3#x10, 3.5#x8, 4#x6 drop 3#x6, 2#x8
a)3sets Front Raises 15x10, 15x10, 15x10
b)3 Sets Lateral Raises  15x10, 15x10, 15x10
c)3 Sets Rev Fly 15x10, 15x10, 15x10
3 Sets Seated Shrugs 2#x10, 4#x10, 6#x6 drop 4#x6, 2#x10


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Meals 10/06*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 2
1.5 can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
Cucumber
1 Pear

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
8 oz Steak

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Cardio 10/06*

Ice Hockey 1.5 Hrs.  Damn was I huff'n and Puff'n.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Meals 10/07*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 2
1.5 can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
Cucumber
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
2 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia

Meal 5
6 oz Filet Mignon (medium Rare of Course)
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

i think  you need another carb meal hun. and where is your fruit


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Chest AM 10/08*

10 Sets of 10 Bench Press @135
6 sets of 10 Hammer Incline @2#
6 sets of 10 Cable Cross Over @40


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i think  you need another carb meal hun. and where is your fruit



Hey J'Bo

Usually I have a 1/2 of a Grapefruit at Meal 1, but slept in a little because of the late Hockey .  And an apple at Meal 3.  I also have 2 slices of Whole Grain Bread at meal 2(I know not the Best choice  )

What would you recommend?  

Currently Macro Breakdown is approx
Cal 2500
Prot 275
Carb 125
Fat 100

IDF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

The bread is fine for you Iain.  You know what I'm about to say.  Oats would be best but the bread is fine.  If you notice progress slowing down then cut it out.

Oats
Sweet Potatoes
Brown Rice
Legumes


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Jodi,

Do you ever sleep?

You're right I expected that answer, but for Right now it makes the Tuna easier to eat

Thanks!  What about Carb Count is that low?  I thought it looked OK?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, I sleep.  LOL - 

I slept 8.5 hours last  night 

I just have alot of free time on my hands and seem to spend it with you guys.  

I would increase your carb count for sure.  How bout adding in a bowl of Oats.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Just Buggin' Ya

I'm stuck in the idea of Keepin' Carbs earlier in the Day, so the Energy gets used up.

Where should I put an extra carb meal Meal 4?

I will also be changing to Fish Oil shortly, just ran out of Flax and need to buy some Fish oil.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Meal 5...........I only stay away from carbs the last meal of the day.

 on the Fish


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Cool Thanks Jodi!  Will do

I might as well ask so I understand, but why meal 5?  Is there a specific reason?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Because you have carbs in your first 3 meals and its good to skip a meal and then add another carb.  Just let your body use it up a bit before giving it more.  Its my own thing, actually its something DP taught me now that I think about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Meal 2
1.5 can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
Cucumber
2 slices Whole Grain Bread

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
2 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
1 cup Brocolli
2 Tbls Tomato Sauce
1 oz Mozerella Cheese
1/2 cup Brown Rice

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
1 tbls Flax

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Quads PM 10/8*

5 sets of 10 Squats @135 Below Parallel but not ass to the ground was very hard for me.  I guess I cheated alot before
8 sets of 10 Leg Press @ 8#
5 sets of 10 Leg Ext @120
5 sets of 10 Abductors(?) @ 100


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> do 2 tsp. Flax & 5 Fish oil in place of 1T. Flax in meal 1 & 6
> 5 Fish Oil in place of 1 T. PB
> Add 5 Fish Oil to meal 5 and ease up on the Olives




Could you please explain what you meant here?

Do you want me to double up on the flax on meal 1 and 6 and also add fish oil?

Thanks
IDF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

No 2 teaspoons (not tablespoons) of flax and add 5 fish instead.  Each teaspoon of flax is 4.5G Fat and a tablespoon is 3 teaspoons so your taking 1 teaspoon out and adding 5 fish instead.  Does that makes sense?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone could of made that mistake, at least that is what I am going to believe.

Thanks
Jodi

Have a good night!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Back AM 10/09*

8 Sets 0f 10 Hammer Strength Pull Downs @ 180
5 Sets of 10 Hammer Strength Rows @ 160
5 sets of 10 WG Seated Rows @ 140
3 Sets of 10 Seated Good Mornings @ 65


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2003)

Where in Ontario do you live?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

Good old Brantford, Home of Wayne Gretzky!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 9, 2003)

Nice!  I used to work for a rental car company there as a manager...great town.  Our office was right across from Brantford Chrysler in the White Rose Plaza (if the White Rose is still there).  

I know the area well...also ran an office in Simcoe.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah White Rose and Chrylser are both still there.  I actually just moved there a couple of years ago, from Georgetown.

Man has this town changed quite a bit especially now that the 403 goes right through it.


Where abouts are you from?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Meals 10/09*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
1/2 Grapefruit
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 *tsp*  Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
1.5 can Tuna
2 tbls EFA Mayo
Cucumber
2 slices Whole Grain Bread

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
2 Cups Romaine
Hot Peppers
Newmans Dressing
Whole Wheat Pita

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Arms PM 10/09*

8 sets of 10 Close-grip BP @115
5 sets of 10 Overhead Cable Extensions @105
3 Sets of 10 v-pressdowns@ 70
3 sets of 10 Rope Pressdowns @70
3set of ez bar Curls 60x10, 80x10, 90x7
3 sets of 10 Preacher Curls @75
3 Sets of 10 Incline DB Curls @25
2 sets DB curls 40x12, 50x8


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Shoulders AM 10/10*

5 Sets 0f 10 BB shoulder Press @115
8 Sets of 10 Hammer Strength Press @ 2#
5 sets Behind the Back Lat Raise 10x15, 15x10, 15x10, 20x10, 20x8 drop 15x8 drop 10x8
4 sets of 10 Machine Lat Raise@ 55
4 sets of 10 Rev Flys @ 60
3 Sets of 10 Seated Shrugs @4#


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
2 Tbls Salsa
Green Pepper
Whole Wheat Tortilla

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
2 Cups Romaine
Hot Peppers
Newmans Dressing
Whole Wheat Pita

shh. and about 5 beers. It was a friends birthday 

I know holy chicken Batman! 
Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

*Hamstrings and Calves am 10/11*

8 sets of 10 SLDL @135
5 sets Lying Leg Curls 70x10, 90x10, 105x8, 120x8 drop 70x6, 105x6 drop 60x8
4 sets of 10 Seated Leg Curls @90
8 sets of 12 leg press Calves @6#
4 sets of Seated Calves 70x20, 115x12, 115x12, 115x10
3 sets of 10 Donkey Calves @ 260


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

On a side note I have some really amazing workouts The last couple of Days.

I have been very alert and able to focus on everything.

I have been taking Ginkgo Biloba, which is all fine, but ever since adding the fish oil, I notice that I seem alot more alert.

Maybe it is just in my head but it feels good.

Todays workout was great.  After I left the Gym, I hopped into my car which is Standard and put my foot down on the clutch and I could stop my lower leg from shaking.  I wore my wheels down pretty good this morning.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2003)

I was about to say Damn Iain, where are the carbs then I saw the beer!    I want a beer 

How is progress anyway? measurements? bodyfat? bodyweight?  Seeing changes etc?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

I notice a little mainly in my arms Shoulders.

And Pants a tiny bit looser. Just a tiny bit!  But mid section always seems to be hard for me.  Just gotta keep pluggin away!

Beer was good!  I have to be realistic right now and just get my eating habits down.  I don't figure a little alcohol or shitty food every once in a while will kill me.  I'll just try to adjust my meals to accomodate those extra Cals.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

I thought about it a little more.  Not really tangible, but I get a hunger feel now before I need to eat.,  I think my body is starting to like eating a bit more regularly and properly


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2003)

Do you think your getting enough carbs? 

The hunger is signs that your metabolism is speeding up


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2003)

I am not sure!

I can't say I know my body well enough to know whether or not I am having enough carbs.  I honestly don't know where my break even point is.  I have never kept track of any intake where I had excess calories.

I feel good!  My workouts have been improving.  I don't get tired during the day, well other than getting up at 6am to go to the gym.

I want to try and lose some fat now so I can hopefully try a short period where I take in slightly over maintenance calories, probably around December.  Convient I know

Do you think I should continue to increase my Carbs?

I am guessing on a normal day I would be in and around 150g Carbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Meals 10/11*

Meal 1
2 scoops Protein
35 g Steel Cut Oats

Meal 2
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
1/2 Grapefruit
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
Detour Bar
some Havarti Cheese (unknown amount) But it was good 
I was driving to my parents for a pre-thanksgiving Dinner

Meal 4
8 oz Roast Beef
1 cup Roast Potatos
2 cups Brocolli
3 Yorkshire Puddings
Small Piece of Apple Crisp
Small Piece of Pumpkin Pie
3 Tablespoons of Low Fat Coolwhip

Meal 5
2 scoops Protein
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Chest AM 10/12*

5 Sets Bench Press 135x12, 185x10, 205x6, 225x4 drop 185x4 drop 135x6, 185x7 drop 135x8
3 sets DB Flat Bench 60x10, 70x10, 80x7 drop 50x8
5 sets Seated Hammer Strength Press 2#x12, 3#x10, 4#x6, 5#x1 drop 3#x10, 3#x10 drop 2#x8
4 sets DB Flyes 30x10, 30x10, 35x9, 40x7
4 sets Cable Crossovers 40x10, 60x10, 70x9 drop 40x10, 60x8 drop 35x10


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2003)

Today is TURKEY Day!  

I have been looking forward to this for a while.  Need less to say this weekend won't be as good as it should


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Meals 10/12*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
1/2 Grapefruit
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
Detour Bar

Meal 4
Too Much to even Rhyme off.  I had to it was Thanksgiving,  Oh well, it is out of my system now

Meal 5
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Please...........of course you had to cheat yesterday.  Thanksgiving here next month and I know I'm not holding back.  BRING ON THE APPLE PIE!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Back AM 10/13*

6 sets Hammer Strength WG Pull Downs 2#x15, 3#x10, 4#x10, 5#x8, 6#x4 drop 4#x8 drop 2#x10, 4#x10 drop 2#x12
4 Sets CG Pull Downs 140x10, 160x8, 180x8, 195x6 drop 140x6
4 Sets CG Hammer Strength 2#x10, 3#x10, 4#x8, 5#x8
4 sets t-bar Rows 45x10, 70x10, 90x10, 115x8

Shitty Workout!  Couldn't Focus Hamstrings were fried from the other Day!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Please...........of course you had to cheat yesterday.  Thanksgiving here next month and I know I'm not holding back.  BRING ON THE APPLE PIE!!!




I was pretty good with the Desserts, only had a slice of Pumpkin Pie.  It was the Turkey, Stuffing, Mashed Potatos, and Turnip that did me in. 

That meal made me freakin' Starving this morning.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Meals 10/13*

Meal 1 
30 g of fiber one 
2 scoops Optimum Whey 
2 tsp Flax 
1/2 Grapefruit 
5 Fish oil Caps 

Meal 2 
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread 
8 oz Turkey 
1 Tbls Mayo 
5 Fish oil Caps 

Meal 3 
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese 
1 tbls Natty PB 
Cinammon 
Stevia 
5 Fish oil Caps 

Meal 4 
6oz Filet 
5 Shrimps 
2 cups Romaine 
.5 Cup Green Beans 
2 Tbls Ceasar Dressing 

Meal 5
2 scoops Optimum Whey 
2 tsp Flax 
5 Fish oil Caps


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Turnip  

I would have skipped the turkey and headed straight for the stuffing, mashed potatoes w/ gravy, bisquits and lots of dessert.  


I eat turkey all the time.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I eat turkey all the time.




Yeah, but it is not the same is the Turkey on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

I make all sort of yummy desserts for Thanksgiving.   You name it, I can make it.  Even my own crust which is my favorite part of pies & tortes


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do you think your getting enough carbs?




Hey Jodi,

What were your thoughts behind this?  Do you think my Carbs are still too low.

Here are my thoughts on what I expect from this competition.

I would like to start out by shedding a few pounds of unwanted BF, probably till the end of Nov.

Then try my hands at a short bulk (yeah I know during the Holiday season, It will be clean) Until, End of Jan.  Then Cut up some more until end on Contest.

What are your thoughts?  Does this seem realistic?

Thanks
IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I make all sort of yummy desserts for Thanksgiving.   You name it, I can make it.  Even my own crust which is my favorite part of pies & tortes




I envy you.  Problem is if I eat anything that seems like a treat it gets the ball rolling in a bad direction.  That is were keeping a journal helps.  I only have very good or very bad.  No inbetween, but I am working on that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, the journal helps.  It makes you feel obligated to stay on track because you have to write it all down come the end of the day.  

No leftovers


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Shoulders AM 10/14*

6 Sets Hammer Shoulder Press (per Side) 45x15, 70x10, 80x10, 90x8, 100x4 drop 45x10, 70x8 drop 45x8
4 Sets DB Laterals 15x10, 20x10, 25x6, <10x6+15x4+20x4+25x3+20x3+15x3+10x4>
5 Sets Behind Back Cable Laterals 15x10, 20x10, 25x10, 30x8, 15x8+20x6+25x6+20x6+15x8
4 Sets Rev Machine Flyes 40x10, 50x10, 60x10, 70x10 drop 40x10


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Meals 10/14*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
1.5 can Tuna
2 tbls Mayo
1 Whole Grain Pita

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Beef Tenderloin
2 Cups Brocolli

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Arms AM 10/15*

4 Sets CG Bench Press 135x12, 155x10, 185x8 drop 135x8, 165x8 drop 115x8
4 sets Seated Hammer Pressdowns 2#x15, 4#x10, 5#x8 drop 3#x10, 4#x8 drop 2#x12
4 sets Cable Pressdowns 60x12, 70x10, 80x8, 70x10 drop 50x10 drop 40x10
4 sets ez curl 50x15, 50x10, 70x10, 90x8 drop 70x6
4 sets DB Curls 30x10, 30x10, 40x8, 50x6 drop 30x7

Ran out of Time Slept in a little on 35 mins


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Meals 10/15*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
3/4 cup rolled oats
.33 cup mixed berries

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
3 Chocolate Chip cookies 

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 15, 2003)

Cardio 1 hour Ice Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Meals 10/16*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
3/4 cup rolled oats
.33 cup mixed berries

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Whole Wheat Pita

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

> 3 Chocolate Chip cookies


  



I'm gone for the next 11 days.  You all set?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2003)

I know, I know.  

They were just sitting there calling out "Iain, we taste really good"  Well I didn't believe them so I tried them out.  

They were right!

Have fun in Vegas, should be a blast.  I was there in August and absolutely loved it.

I actually leave for a Trade show in St.Louis on Monday til Friday.

There unforutnately will be some alcohol consumption with this trip.  

Got any advice to keeps things in order?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Baggies of Protein Powder & Fish Oil Caps 

Have fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks! You too.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Chest PM 10/17*

1a) Bench Press 8 sets of 10 @155
  b) Dumbell Flyes 8 sets of 10 @ 30

Seated Hammer Strength Press 21's(Full, Halfs, Quarters) 4 sets @ 2#

Incline Dumbell Press 4 sets of 10 @ 50

a) Cable Cross overs 4 sets of 10 @ 50
b) Cable Flyes w/Bench 4 sets of 10 @ 35


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Meals 10/17*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
3/4 cup rolled oats
.33 cup mixed berries

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Whole Wheat Pita

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Back AM 10/18*

a) Hammer Strength Pull Downs 3#x10, 3#x10, 3#x10, 3#x10, 2#x10, 2#x10,2#x10
b) Hammer Strength High Rows 4#x10, 4#x10, 4#x10, 3#x10, 3#x10, 2#x10, 2#x10

BB Rows 135x10, 135x10, 135x10

Seated CG Rows 120x10, 150x10, 180x8, 200x6


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Meals 10/18*

Meal 1
8 oz Chicken
2 slices whole grain bread

Meal 2
30 g of fiber one 
2 scoops Optimum Whey 
2 tsp Flax 
1/2 Grapefruit 
5 Fish oil Caps 

Meal 3
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 4
Chicken Lasagna 
1 Corona

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2003)

Off to St.Louis I go!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Back AM 10/26*

Rack Deadlifts 15x135, 10x225, 8x225, 6x275, 2x295 drop 6x225 drop 8x135
6 sets BB Rows 135x8
Hammer Strength High Rows 2#x15, 4#x10, 6#x7 drop 4#x6, drop 2#x10
One Arm DB Rows 60x8, 70x8, 75x6


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Meals 10/26*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum Whey
30 g Old Fashioned Oats
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
8 oz Chicken
2 slices whole grain bread

Meal 3
2 scoops optimum Whey
30 g Old Fashioned Oats
2 tsp Flax

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
2 slices whole grain bread

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Meals 10/27*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1/2 Grapefruit
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain bread
2 tsp Mayo
1.5 cans Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Whole Wheat Pita

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

A Lite beer before meal 6 and after hockey

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Cardio 10/27*

1 hour Ice Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2003)

I think I am going to start adding some HIIT cardio to my routine.
For a couple reasons: 
1) to get body up to par for hockey
2) Not happy with fat loss so far (I don't want to drop cals as I think I am making progress with muscle gains)


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Chest AM 10/28*

Bench Press 135x15, 135x10, 185x8, 235x3
DB Flat Press 60x10, 70x10, 80x7, 90 Kicked it up partial 1 rep
Decline Bench 135x10, 185x10, 185x10
Pec Dec 150x10, 165x10, 180x8, 195x6


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I think I am going to start adding some HIIT cardio to my routine.
> For a couple reasons:
> 1) to get body up to par for hockey
> 2) Not happy with fat loss so far (I don't want to drop cals as I think I am making progress with muscle gains)


Try doing 1 20 min. HIIT and 1 30 min. Moderate cardio per week.  That should be good to start with but I wouldn't go more than that.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Jodi,

I was thinking 2-3 sessions per week, which will be hard to do, as I hate freakin' Cardio.

Looks Like Vegas was a good time from the pics


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah 2 sessions is plenty to start especially where you haven't been doing any.  

Vegas was alot of fun


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Meals 10/28*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1/2 Grapefruit
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain bread
2 tsp Mayo
1.5 cans Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Meals 10/29*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1/2 Grapefruit
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain bread
2 tsp Mayo
1.5 cans Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
1 tbls Natty PB
Cinammon
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2003)

I have been having a bitch of a time adjusting to this Time Change.  I usually go to the gym in the morning, but I keep getting up an hour earlier at 5am, then fall back asleep and am now even more tired at 6 am.  I have never had this problem before it is driving me nuts.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok slipped up over the weekend.  Couldn't resist Halloween Candy, but there gone now and I am back on the horse.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Shoulders 11/02*

BB Shoulder Press 95x15, 115x10, 135x8, 155x5 drop 135x7, 135x8 drop 95x8 drop bar x20
Hammer Press 2#x15, 3#x10x 4#x6
Behind Back Cable Laterals 20x10, 25x10, 30x8, 35x8 drop 25x8, 30x8 drop 20x6
Rev Flys 105x10, 115x10, 125x6 drop 65x8
Cable Laterals 40x8, 50x6
Seated Shrugs 2#x15, 3#x10, 4#x10, 5#x8


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Arms AM 11/03*

CG Bench 135x15, 155x10, 185x6 drop 135x8
V-Press Down 50x10, 70x10, 90x6 drop 70x4, drop 50x8, 50x10, 70x8, 90x4 drop 70x4, drop 50x6
Hammer Strength Dips 2#x15, 3#x10, 4#x10, 5#x7 drop 4#x6 drop 2#x10
EZ Bar Curls 60x10, 80x10, 100x7 drop 80x6 drop 60x6


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Meals 10/03*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1/2 Grapefruit
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 scoops Optimum Whey
35 g Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax


Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cups Whole Wheat Pasta 
6 oz Lean Ground Beef
3 tbls Tomato Sauce

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

Sooo.............any update on progress???


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Chest AM 10/04*

a) 8 sets of 10 Flat Bench Press @ 155
b) 8 sets of 10 DB Flyes @ 30 

a) 5 Sets of 10 Hammer Strength Press @ 2#
b) 5 Sets of 10 Push-ups @ BW

3 Sets 0f 10 Pec Dec @ 135

3 Sets of Cable Cross overs @ 60


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sooo.............any update on progress???




OK so here is the Deal!  I haven't Lost any Scale Weight!  But I have been Increasing in some Lifts.  Benched 235 x3 (No Spot)a number which I haven't seen in over 2 years.

I notice my upper body, making reasonable changes ( filling out a little) but my gut is still there and waist has not changed much maybe a little more loose than previously.

I am not really fretting over this though.  I am liking the results of some Muscle being put on am thinking I should push forward a slight caloric increase(adding some more good carbs, so I am about 200-300 above Maint.)

I think this would be good step to take right now, hopefully speed up my Metabolism a little, which is probably a good thing, cause it always seems like I am trying to lose weight.  Sometimes a different flavour is a good thing.

Whadda think?  I know I have been jumping all over the place, it was only the other week where I said I should be adding some cardio.  But I couldn't get myself over to the dark side.  Cardio Blah!

Oh by the Way congrats with everything.  AZ sounds like the place you should be.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Meals 10/04*

Meal 1
50 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
1/2 Grapefruit
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 scoops Optimum Whey
50 g Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax
1 apple

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat tortilla
2 tbls salsa

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
50g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
2 slice whole grain bread
1 tbls tomato sauce
2 oz Mozzerella cheese

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> OK so here is the Deal!  I haven't Lost any Scale Weight!  But I have been Increasing in some Lifts.  Benched 235 x3 (No Spot)a number which I haven't seen in over 2 years.
> 
> I notice my upper body, making reasonable changes ( filling out a little) but my gut is still there and waist has not changed much maybe a little more loose than previously.
> ...


Go for it.    BULK BULK BULK!!!   This is the perfect time of year for it too.  You won't feel so guilty about your cheats.  You will certainly put on some mass and it will be a great change for you. 

Come up with a plan and I'll give you a hand with it if you wish


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2003)

lol 

I am working on it.  Right now I have just started adding some more Carbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Meals 11/05*

Meal 1
50 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain oats
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
3 cups lettuce
2 tbls Newmans dressing
1 snickers bar 

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
50g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
2 slice whole grain bread
1 tbls tomato sauce
2 oz Mozzerella cheese

2 Lite beers after Hockey!

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2003)

Ice Hockey 1 hour


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Clean Bulking Diet*

Hey Jodi,

Fiqure I would post my attempt at a bulking diet here that way if anyone else reads my journal hopefully they can learn something.
I want too keep this as clean as possible, because I am already not that lean.  I think this will be a good change,adding some muscle mass that I have lost from constantly trying to lose BF and hopefully spike up my metabolism a little, of course and as you said this is the perfect time of year to do this.


Meal 1

2 scoop Optimum
50 g Fiber One
2 tsp Flax Seed Oil
1/2 Grape Fruit
5 Fish Oil caps

Cal 442 Pro 48 Carb 38 Fat 20

Meal 2

1.5 Tuna
2 slices Whole Wheat Bread
Cucumber

Cal 400 Pro 49 Carb 42 Fat 4

Meal 3

8 oz Chicken
2-3 cups Romaine Lettuce
2 tbls Newmans
Apple
Brown Rice

Cal 643 Pro 51 Carb 62 Fat 20

Meal 4 

1.5 cups Cottage Cheese
50 g Oats
Stevia
Cinammon
.5 Cup Mixed Berris
Fish Oil

Cal 626 Pro 58 Carb 63 Fat 15

Meal 5

8 oz Meat, Chicken, Fish
2 cups Broccolli
Sweet Potato or Rice

Cal 530 Pro 59 Carb 52 Fat 11

Meal 6 with Night Workout

2 scoop Optimum
2 tsp Flax Seed Oil
5 Fish Oil caps
50 g Oats

Cal 582 Pro 57 Carb 45 Fat 21

Meal 6 Without Night Workout

2 scoop Optimum
2 tsp Flax Seed Oil
5 Fish Oil caps

Cal 339 Pro 46 Carb 4 Fat 17

Totals
High Cal 3223 Pro 322 Carb 302 Fat 91
Low Cal 2980  Pro 311 Carb 261 Fat 87

Supps will stay similar, except I will probably add a creatine product more than likely Swole v2.

Whatcha Think?

Thanks for your help Jodi.
 

Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Meals 10/06*

Meal 1
50 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain oats
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
3 cups lettuce
2 tbls Newmans dressing

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
50g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups lettuce
2 tbls Newmans dressing
A few Croutons
Parmesan(sp?) Cheese

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

Got a compliment from my wife today saying she said it looked like I was loosing weight

I told her I haven't lost a pound.

Pretty good feeling since she sees me everyday, and I wouldn't expect her to pick up on any slight changes.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats! 

Remember its about body composition not body weight.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Clean Bulking Diet*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Jodi,
> 
> Fiqure I would post my attempt at a bulking diet here that way if anyone else reads my journal hopefully they can learn something.
> ...




Hey Jodi Thanks!

Any opinions on the Bulking Plan I laid out


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2003)

How much do you weight now and what is your current caloric intake?

For starters, I would move the apple to PWO.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

I currently weigh about 215-217 lbs at 6'1"

and Calories have been around 2400-2600/day.

I also have started adding some more carbs, so that I am adjusting to the increase in calories, and hopefully the gains will be more Lean than Fat.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2003)

Then I would trim that down a bit.  Start at 2800 and increase as needed.  I think you may gain too much too fast at that intake.  Shoot for 1.5-2lbs a week and increase to accomadte that.  Other than that and the apple it looks good


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Jodi

I will fix it up!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok Jodi,

Another Quick Question

At 2800 cals

Would these macros be ok P=300 c=175 f=100.

I assume I should try and divide these up evenly throughout the day so that each meal would be around.

p=50 c= 30 f=15

Would that make sense?  Except evenings where I don't train, I would drop the carbs from that meal.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Legs 11/07*

Hack Squats 90x15, 180x12, 230x10, 270x6 drop 180x 6 drop 90x15
Leg Press 270x15, 360x10, 450x10, 540x10, 630x8, 630x4 drop 450x10 drop 270x35
SLDL 135x15, 135x10, 185x10, 205x6


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Back 11/08*

Hammer Strength WG Pull Down 90x10, 140x10, 180x10, 230x8, 270x6 drop 180x8 drop 90x15, 270x5, 180x8, 90x12
Hammer Strength High Rows 90x15, 140x10, 180x10, 230x8 drop 180x6 drop 90x12, 230x6 drop 180x6 drop 90x12
Hammer Strength CG Pull Downs 90x10, 140x9, 180x8, 230x5 drop 180x5 drop 90x8
Seated Cable Rows 120x12, 160x10, 200x8
Bent DB Rows 60x10, 70x10, 80x8
Seated Goodmornings Bar x10, 65x10, 65x10


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ok Jodi,
> 
> Another Quick Question
> ...


Yes, that looks good Iain 

Give this a week and remember to increase as needed


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Meals 11/10*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain oats
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber

Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
3 cups lettuce
2 tbls Newmans dressing

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
30g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups lettuce
2 tbls Newmans dressing
A few Croutons
Parmesan(sp?) Cheese

Meal 6
30 g Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

1 beer after Hockey

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Shoulders 11/10*

BB Shouder Press 95x15, 115x10, 135x8 drop 95x8, 135x6 drop 95x8 drop Bar x20
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 130x12 drop 50x15,130x12 drop 50x15, 130x12 drop 50x10
A) DB Front Raises 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 15 x 10
b) DB Lateral Raises 20x 8, 20x8, 15x8
c) DB Rev Flyes 20x10, 20x10, 15x10
Cable Laterals 30x10, 35x10
Rev Machiine Flyes 105x10,115x10,125x10,165x6 drop 105x10
Seated Hammer Strength Shrugs 90x20, 180x10, 270x10 drop 180x10 drop 90x10, 180x10 drop 90x15


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Meals 11/11*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
30 g of Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
2 slices whole grain oats
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber
Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
30g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Filet Mignon
1.5 cups Cauliflower
30 g Wild Rice

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

Is this your bulk?  I forget


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

No not yet!  I have been on the road the last few days.  I plan on starting on Monday. 

Mind you I am slowly upping th Carbs.  I am probably pretty close to total Macros.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats what I thought.  When do you start bulking?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

Damn how do you do that!

Monday.  But I have been slowly upping carbs and Cals.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

What???????  This??????? 

Good!  I start bulking in a few weeks myself.  I'm going to use TP's carb cycling bulk


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2003)

Has the article been posted yet? I am going to assume you have had a sample read if it hasn't.

Yeah and That!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

It comes out tomorrow 

Hey I was slow on that one by a long shot


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Meals 11/12*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
30 g of Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
2 slices whole grain Bread
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber
Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
30g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
6 oz Ground Beef
3 oz Chicken
2 cups romaine
1 Tbls Newmans

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Meals 11/13*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
30 g of Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
2 slices whole grain Bread
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber
Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
30g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
8 oz Sword Fish
30g Wild Rice
Mixed Green Salad
1 Tbls Newmans

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Chest PM 11/14*

BB Bench Press 135x15, 185x10, 205x8, 235x2 drop 185x6 drop 135x8
Inlcine ISO Hammer Strength 90x15, 140x10, 180x5, 230x2
Pec Dec 85x12, 105x10, 150x10, 185x7


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Meals 11/14*

Meal 1
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 2
30 g of Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
2 slices whole grain Bread
1.5 Tuna
Cucumber
Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cup Cottage Cheese
30g rolled oats
.5 cup mixed berries
Stevia
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 5
30 g of Rolled Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

And about 8 or 9 Sleeman Clear (low Carb beer, not that it really matters)


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Arms 11/15*

EZ Curl 50x12, 70x12, 90x10, 110x5, 110x5 drop 70x6
Hammer Strength Preacher 35x15, 70x8, 105x4, 105x3
Incline Seated Machine Curls 80x15, 125x10, 150x10
Hammer Strength Dips 90x15, 180x10, 270x10, 320x6
Machine Over Head Ext. 75x10, 100x10, 125x10, 150x8
V-bar Press Downs 80x10, 80x10, 80x10


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Meals 11/15*

Meal 1 
2 slices whole grain toast
1.5 tbls Nat PB
1 Tbls Honey
8 oz Chicken 
1 oz Mozzeralla
1 Tbls Tomato Sauce

Meals 2
30 g of fiber one
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 3
30 g of Oats
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps

Meal 4
Chinese Buffet

Meal 5
2 scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil Caps


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Meals 11/15*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Meal 4
> Chinese Buffet


And  you didn't invite me.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2003)

It was a last minute decision, and everything was full.  I was starving, wo what better than a buffet.

We were on our way to go see a hypnotist show.  It was hilarious  

Next time I will let you know


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Back PM 10/16*

Pull ups 4 sets 8 x bodyweight
Rack Deadlifts 135x15, 185x10, 225x10, 275x8, 315x6, 335x2
BB Bent over Rows 135x10, 155x10, 185x6
DB Rows 60x10, 70x10, 80x8, 90x8


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Meals 10/16*

Not great eating today

Meal 1
Bowl of Oatmeal

MEal 2
8 oz Chicken
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread

Meal 3
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
30 g Oats
2 tsp Flax 
5 Fish Oil

Meal 4
8 oz Steak
Turnip
1.5 cups Cauliflower
Some Pastry

Meal 5
2 Scoops Optimum Whey
2 tsp Flax
5 Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would move the apple to PWO.



Jodi,

Pourquoi?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Change of plans as of Today*

Well I am going to try something I have never tried before, at least intentionally!  I am going to bulk.  Weight as of this morning is 218 lbs, no real change since I started, but in the mirror I have noticed progress and that is what I am going by.  So I will be eating pretty much the same thing everyday (it is just easier) and posting my weight on a weekly basis to see if I need to tweak my caloric intake.  Meals are as follows

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
.5 Grapefruit

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 5 
Protein Source (red meat, fish, poultry)
2 cups Brocolli
.5 cups rice

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Approx Cals 2800-2900
Prot 300
Carbs 200
Fat 100


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Meal 11/17*

BW 218

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 Fish Oil

Meal 5 
8 oz Chicken
2 cups Brocolli
30 g Whole Wheat Pasta (never realized how little this is  )

Two Lite Beers after Hockey

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2003)

1 hour Ice Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Meals 11/18*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
1 apple

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 Fish Oil

Meal 5 
6 oz Steak
2 cups green peppers, onions, lettuce, hot peppers
.5 oz Cheddar
1 whole wheat pita

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

How's the hunger?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Monday was Fine.  I just ate Cause I knew to eat at a certain time
Tuesday I was hungery inbetween meals.
Today We'll see


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

It will get worse.  Believe it or not I get hungrier while I bulk than I do cutting.  Oh Joy, I just can't wait to start bulking


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Really!!  Good to know. Why?

Hopefully I can fight off any cravings then.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

The more food you feed your body the faster your metabolism speeds up, the hungrier you are.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Legs 11/19*

Squats 135x15, 135x15, 155x10, 185x8, 135x10
single Leg Press 90x15, 180x10, 270x10, 360x5 180x alternating 5's up to 25
SLDL 135x15, 135x10, 185x10, 225x6
Donkey Raises 240x15, 300x10, 340x10

My Squats freakin suck and it is pissing me off!   I am trying to go below parallel, which I am finding very difficult.  Fuq I can SLDL more, Hands right to the Feet.

FUUUCCCK!!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Meals 11/19*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
1 Apple

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 5 
10 oz Chicken
2 tbls Tomato Sauce
2 oz Mozz Cheese
Mushrooms
2 cups Romaine w/ Newmans own

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Legs 11/19*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Squats 135x15, 135x15, 155x10, 185x8, 135x10
> single Leg Press 90x15, 180x10, 270x10, 360x5 180x alternating 5's up to 25
> SLDL 135x15, 135x10, 185x10, 225x6
> ...


As you bulk your weights will increase and you will put on more muscle.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

My squats have always sucked unless I cheat, which I have to stop doing!  My Leg Press is OK!  It just drives me nuts, very frustrating!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just an update so I can Reference after my bulk!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Another


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Again


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2003)

Great progress man!  It is obvious that everything is paying off for you!  I think the rest of us are going to have to step things up a notch...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks pb!!  Much appreciated, you don't really notice any changes in yourself, so it is nice to here from someone else.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Damn son thats great progress!! 
Look at how much your postures changed!! You,ve put on heaps of size. Great work 
Dont worry about bellow parallel for squats, if you get 90 degrees at knee joint thats enough. Too low can be very taxing on the knees.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Awsome progress Iain! 

  I'm so proud of you


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone! 

Especially you Jodi, I still got a long way to go, but I will be there by May or should I say pool season.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Meals 11/20*

Meal 1
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
6" Steak and Cheese Sub double meat.

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Slept in today!! Missed first meal and didn't prepare, I was on the road, so hence the sub.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2003)

For anyone who reads my journal.  

I am curious on imput on type of training during a bulk. Should I concentrate on Major movements each workout, like including Deadlifts in each back workout, squats in each Leg workout, bench in each chest workout.

Currently, I do a heavy week, and then a high volume week,  but I was just curious about try to take advantage of being in a bulk.  Or should I just be trying to put up as much weight with good form as possible

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

Are you looking to pack on the muscle?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you looking to pack on the muscle?




Damn Skippy?  Muscle is Good


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Always lift with good form!!
Your only a new lifter?? I would make sure that each workout contains a "major" or compound movement. I been training for abit over 2yrs now and still do.
Deadlifts on back day
Bench or Dumbell presses on chest day
Squat on legs
Over head press for soulders (mach or DB)

A good routine that i used when i first started was 2 weeks of lifting in the 8-12 rep range then 2 weeks of what i call Matrix (rep 5 full, 5 top half of rep, 5 bottom half then go for 5 full again)

Jodi might be able to get a bit more "techincal" for you..


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm going for muscle gain too.  I do about 12 sets per group and I stay in the 6-8 rep range for hypertrophy.  These are some of the best IMO

Bench
SLDL
Squats
Deads
DB Shoulder Press
Reverse Grip BB Rows
TBar Rows
BB Curls
Skull Crushers


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your only a new lifter??



No not new, been at it off and on for 6 years.  I go in phases, I like results and slack off, lose results and back on the horse, a viscous repeatative cycle.  I am really just trying to make it a continous part of my life cycle right now.  Since my last real try at it I have lost 10 lbs of LBM, it bothers me quite a bit, need to gain that back.  Weight Flucutates quite a bit been anywhere from 192 to 230

Right now during heavy weeks I do the major exercises such as deadlifts, squats.. etc...  But during a higher volume week, you will see alot of Hammer Strength exercises and machines.

I just am trying to take advantage of being in a caloric plus, by doing proper workouts that would maximize muscle gain.

Thanks Riss and J


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Meals 11/21*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
1 Apple

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 5 
KFC  thought I would try the KFC diet, the high protein. j/k, well not the meal.

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Chest 11/21*

Flat BB Bench 135x15, 180x8, 225x6, 245x3 , 135x20
Seated Hammer Strength Press 190x10, 210x8, 240x6, 190x8
a) Flat DB Press 50x10, 50x10, 50x10
b) Push ups 10, 10, 10
Pec Dec 150x10, 180x10, 195x7
Cable Cross over 50x10, 70x10, 80x6
Hammer Strength Pull over 90x10, 140x10, 180x8

I am so happy new personal best on Bench 245 for 3.  I had a spot got stuck half way up on my last rep( spotter gave it a little tap and I finished)  He thought I actually had one more in me.     :bounce:


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Chest 11/21*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am so happy new personal best on Bench 245 for 3.  I had a spot got stuck half way up on my last rep( spotter gave it a little tap and I finished)  He thought I actually had one more in me.     :bounce:


Congrats 
See bulking is a good thing.   Just monitor your bodyfat.  Have you put on any weight yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks.  Dunno if I put on any weight.

Personally I feel a little leaner, but I haven't looked at a scale since Monday and don't think I want too until Monday again.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Arms 11/22*

Curls EZ Curl Bar 50x15, 70x10, 90x10, 110x7, 90x7, 110x4
Hammer Strength Preacher 45x15, 70x10, 90x10, 115x3
Hammer DB Curls 30x10, 40x10, 50x8
Skull Crushers 50x12, 70x10, 90x8, 90x6
Hammer Strength Dips 140x15, 180x10, 230x10, 270x8, 320x3
Overhead extensions Atlantis 135x10, 150x10, 165x10, 180x8


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Meals 11/22*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
30g cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
.5 Grapefruit

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 4
10 oz Chicken
1 oz Mozzerella
2 Tbls Tomato Sauce

Meal 5 
2 Squares of Pizza
6 Chicken Wings
Ceasar Salad

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Meals 11/23*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil


Meal 2
Brunch Buffet 
Eggs, Sausage, Pancakes, Roast Beef, Ceasar Salad, Bread, Roast Potatos, Rice crispy Squares

Meal 3
2 scoops optimum whey
30 g cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 4
8 oz Pork Roast
1 cup Brocolli
.5 cup Wild Rice
2 slices apple pie w/sugar free custard

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2003)

I didn't eat the greatest over the weekend, made me feel bloated.

So I was suprised when I saw this

BW = 216  -2 lbs


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

You probably didn't eat as much as you think.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2003)

I tried to compensate for the excessive carbs from the few meals,  I guess I over compensated? Oh well,  we'll see what happens next week.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Meals 11/24*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
.5 Grapefruit

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 5 
8 oz Chicken
.5 cup Wild Rice

2 Lite Beers after hockey

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2003)

1 hour Ice Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Meals 11/25*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
.5 Grapefruit

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 5 
6" Chicken Sub double meat.  Left work late and had Pre-natal Classes 

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

Havin a bubs ay??


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ya First one.  Pretty Cool though.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

I got 2... Very cool.
I got to be the "catcher" for the first... that was very trippy


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2003)

"Catcher" just gives me a bad visual.  What if you bobble the ball?  Or spike it out of sheer joy?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2003)

The nurse walked out of the room and next thing she was coming out..my little girl that is... I was too stunned to do anything but stand there with my jaw on the ground


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

Must have been amazing!!  I don't know how I will handle this, don't get me wrong I am elated about this, just how to control all the emotions.  

Ya, I will probably break down.  But I am proud to admit it.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Back 11/26*

Pullups 8, 8, 7, 6, 6, 5
Rack Deadlifts 135x12, 225x10, 275x8, 315x5, 375x1 drop 315x3 ( I did 375 clean, didn't want to try another, scared of my Lower back)
Bent over BB Rows 135x10, 155x8, 185x6, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10
Hammer Strength Seated Rows (per side) 70x15, 90x10, 115x10, 135x9, 160x4
DB Rows 70x10, 80x9, 90x7


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Meals 11/26*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
9 oz Beef Tenderloin
1.5 cup Cauliflower
.5 Cup Wild Rice
Swole V2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2003)

Giving Swole V2 a try ,just got it in today


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Diet looking good! All this talk about thanksgiving in the US  is making me crazy today! Not even the opportunity to cheat!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Diet looking good! All this talk about thanksgiving in the US  is making me crazy today! Not even the opportunity to cheat!




I know, I am dying hearing everyone talk about all this food.  Thanksgiving is probably my favorite holiday for foods.

You doing well with the Carb Cycling?


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Carb cycling is going well! EXCEPT, today is a no carb day and I am a very cranky girl today. I want my oats.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

When I decide to Cut, I am thinking about doing Carb Cycling.

Right now I am enjoying Bulking, mind you I am trying to keep it clean and minimize fat gains.  

Listen to Jodi though, she is great and has helped me alot.

Hows the Weather, still pretty cold, I watched the Outdoor Game on the Weekend, couldn't imagine sitting in the stands.  Playing though would be a different story, did it all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

*Shoulders 11/27*

Standing BB Shoulder Press Bar x20, 95x12, 115x8, 135x6, 135x5, 135x4 drop 115x5
Seated DB Press 50x10, 60x10, 70x6, 75x.5 drop 65x5
Behind the Back Cable Laterals 25x10, 30x10, 35x8, 40x5
Reverse Pec Dec 125x10, 145x10, 165x8 drop 115x10
Seated Hammer Shrugs (per side) 90x15, 135x10, 135x6 drop 90x8


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

*Meals 11/27*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
8 oz Chicken
Potatoes
Swole V2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Legs 11/28*

Single Leg Press 180x20(Double Leg) and 180x10, 270x10, 360x6, 410x2
Leg Extensions 150x15, 195x10, 225x10, 250x10, 275x6, 275x6, 275x4
(then the Pizza Kicked in  )
Squats 135x10, 185x10, 185x10 (lost all energy)
SLDL 135x10, 185x10


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Meals 11/27*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
2 tbls Newmans own
1 Apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
Pizza Hut 
Swole V2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)

Bodyweight 220 Lbs + 2 lbs


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

Excellent   Is the fat gain low?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)

I think so,  I have ate pretty good, except a few treats here or there, mainly on the weekend.  

Wife hasn't said you are getting fat .  

Visited my mom for her Birthday Yesterday, and she said she noticed that I was working out, But I can hid it pretty well in clothes.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Meals 12/01*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
8 oz Chicken
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 4 
8 oz Salmon
1.5 cup Broccoli
40 g of whole wheat pasta
Swole V2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Chest 12/01*

Bench Bar x 20, 135x15, 185x10, 225x6, 245x6
Seated Hammer Strength Press 180x10, 230x7, 250x3
a) DB Flat Bench 50x10, 50x10, 50x10
b) Push-up 10,10,10
Cable Cross-over 50x10, 60x10, 70x8, 80x6
Hammer Pull-over 180x10, 230x10, 270x8

Another 3 reps gained on Max Bench, awesome


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2003)

Mmmmmm Pasta............Can't wait, I'm getting some tomorrow 

Looking good Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't really like pasta that much, but it is quick


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Meals 12/02*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
1 tbls Ceasar Dressing
.5 cup Wild Rice
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you ever make protein pancakes? Ummm I could eat them for every meal! Whats your opinion on stevia?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

I tried once but they were not any good, so I have never tried another recipe.  How do you make yours?

I like stevia.  Although it is very strong, for instance when I use in my 4th meal, I use around 1/16th to 1/8th of a tsp.  And even then it packs a punch.

Of all the sweeteners, it is probably the best for you, at least from what I have read.

Have you tried it?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

I hate stevia.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

C'mon now,  I know deep down inside you love it


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

As if...... that stuff tastes rancid in coffee or tea


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Coffee, Yuck in general!  Tea who puts sweetener in Tea?


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

Protein Pancakes: 4 REAL, these are the best ever!

Blend 3/4 cup of oats, till powdery. You can actually use more oats if you want. Add sweetner to taste. Pinch of baking soda, baking powder, cinnamon, and vanilla protein powder-or whatever flavor you have. I use about 1/2 a scoop or 1/3, about 10-15g's.  Add 1/2 cup cottage cheese, and 1 or 2 egg whites. You may need to add water so it blends easier. Blend till smooth like pancake batter. I like to add frozen blueberries to the batter. Cook in a frying pan sprayed with pam. Top with sf jam or suryp. Thery are soooooo good I could eat them for every meal!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds pretty good!  I will give it a try this weekend 

Now I just need some sugar free syrup


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Not enough protien for me....  Maybe i could put my eggs on top...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

I would probably use a full scoop of Protein Powder, that would bring the protein content up to 46g


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

I think you should make the pancakes right now. And, just add a little more protein, 1/4 cup more of cottage cheese and another egg white. More Protein, and a bigger pancake, yum! Actually, that might make 2 mini pancakes!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Don't Tempt me, I am starving right now, but am about to hop into bed.  Just about to have my last meal of the day.  I just don't want to clean all that mess 

Too Tired and Too Lazy


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Meals 12/03*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
8 oz Chicken
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1 apple

Meal 3
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat pita
2 tbls Tomato Sauce
2 oz Mozz Cheese
Swole v2

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

Ya, it does make a mess, and the oats stick in the bottom of the blender, I use a knife to clean it! Good night.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I would probably use a full scoop of Protein Powder, that would bring the protein content up to 46g


Thats ok but i'm lookin for about 60g's  To much pp make the texture weird...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Meals 12/04*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
1.5 Cans of Tuna
2 Tbls Mayo

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine Let
2 tbls Newmans
1 apple

Meal 4
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.5 Cups Wild Berries
.25 cup Rolled oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
5 fish oil

Meal 5 (Out for Dinner with Customer)
3 Chicken Wings and a few Nachos
8 oz New York Striploin
Greek Salad
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Quads 12/04*

I know I bitch about my squats every time I do them, but they piss me off. 

Squats Bar x20, 135x15, 135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 275x1 (all to Parallel except last set, Damn I suck at squats) 
Single Leg Press 180x15, 180x10, 270x10, 270x10, 360x5, 360x4
Leg Extensions 150x15, 180x10, 210x10, 240x10, 285x6, 285x6, 285x8 held last rep for 5 secs

Short and sweet but Quads are on Fire


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Meals 12/05*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
Detour Bar

Meal 3
Tim Horton's Turkey Sandwich 

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
8 oz Chicken
2 cups Lett
1 Whole GRain Bun
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.25 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Gym was closed early today, something about a staff Christmas Party. No workout, Maybe I will double up one day over the weekend


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Meals 12/05*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> Meal 3
> Tim Horton's Turkey Sandwich


I had a timmys coffee today! Pancakes yet or what?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

No not yet,  I will tomorrow and let you know.

What is the deal with Timmy's coffee, why does everyone love that shit.  Don't mind me I just can't stand the taste of coffee.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw those meals mister 

Timmy's must be like our Dunkin's.  Everybody love's Dunkins coffee and I just don't care for it much.  My favorite is Green Mountain   Love the stuff and they have seasonal flavors


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I saw those meals mister




Oh Yeah!  They were good too!   Just gotta watch that I am not getting too fat in the proccess, it is hard to tell when you eat some crap, it bloats you right up.

How is the bulk going?  I check out your Journal every so often! 

Oh yeah! When are you moving, you all ready yet?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

I leave in 2.5 weeks 

Bulk is going alright.  I had to cut back a bit this week because I hurt my back and my workouts aren't as intense.  I can't wait for my high carb day though.....I want my whole wheat pasta


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2003)

Jodi,

Must be nerve racking getting everything packed,  I wish I was going to Arizona, I hate the winter.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2003)

Ohhh Jill, guess what?

I made the Protein Pancakes, they were very good.  I used a full scoop of protein powder.  Only problem is that I could eat like 3 or 4 batches of this.  Yum!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Jodi,
> 
> Must be nerve racking getting everything packed,  I wish I was going to Arizona, I hate the winter.


Me too  and we are in the process of getting 2' of snow


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ohhh Jill, guess what?
> 
> I made the Protein Pancakes, they were very good.  I used a full scoop of protein powder.  Only problem is that I could eat like 3 or 4 batches of this.  Yum!


 I know! They are the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't use cottage cheese in mine because its casein protein, longer digestable and prefer to save the cc for bedtime.  I make mine with Eggs, Oats, Cinnamon, Splenda, Baking Soda, Baking Powder, Protein Powder and Vanilla Extract (sometimes I use banana extract or throw in 1/4 C. of Blueberries for my small fruite for that meal) and I use one of thos drink mixers to purree the batter, then just pour.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Back 12/06*

Ok, I have a routine I get into everytime I go to the Gym, just helps me build up my focus.  I don't talk to anyone, I just go.  So today someone caught me at the beginning of my workout, and started talking to me threw the first little bit out of wack 

Pullups bwx8, bwx6, bwx7, bwx5, bwx5
Rack Deadlifts 135x15, 185x10, 225x10, 275x8, 315x6, 365x1
Bentover BB Rows 135x12, 135x12, 185x6, 135x10, 135x10
a) Bentover DB Rows 70x10, 70x10, 70x10
b) Bent over Cable Rows 80x10, 80x10, 80x10
Seated Hammer Strength Iso Rows (each side) 70x15, 90x10, 115x10, 135x8, 160x6


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2003)

That's why start listening to my mp3 player the second I walk into the door.   I hate it when people bug me during my w/o


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2003)

Believe or not I also had my mp3 Player on, the nerve of some people.  Anywho, I still got in a pretty good workout, just took me a little longer to get focused.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Meals 12/06*

Meal 1
Protein Pancake
swole v2
5 fish oil

Meal 2
6 oz Ground Beef
Whole Wheat Bun
2 cups Romaine
1 tbls Ceasar Dressing

Meal 3
1.5 Cups 2% Cottage Cheese
.25 cup Fiber One
Stevia
Cinnamon

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Roast Beef
Whole Wheat Bun
2 cups Mixed Greens Salad
Apple Crumble w/Ice Cream

4 Crown + Gingers

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

> Apple Crumble w/Ice Cream
> 
> 4 Crown + Gingers


  I never miss a thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2003)

But, But, B....

Ah Who am I kidding, it was goooood!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Meals 12/07*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
8 oz Chicken
2 sclices Whole Wheat Bread
2 tbls Tomato Sauce and Mustard

Meal 3
Whole Wheat Tortilla
7 oz Chicken
Lettuce, Tomtato, Onion, Hot Peppers

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
Stevia
Cinn
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Arms 12/07*

BB Curls Bar x 15, 95x10, 115x4, 115x4, 95x8, 95x8, Bar x 20
Seated Incline DB Curls 25x10, 25x10, 25x10, 30x9
Hammer Strength Preacher Curls 45x10, 70x10, 90x8, 115x2
Skull Crushers 60x10, 60x10, 80x10, 100x6
CG Bench Press 135x12, 135x12, 155x10
Hammer Strength Press Downs 140x10, 180x10, 230x10, 270x8, 320x4
a) One Arm Cable Curls 60x10, 60x10
b) One Ame Cable Press downs 35x10, 35x10


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

just lookin...

How's it ID...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

Things are going well, Riss!

Baby is still baking in the oven

And I am still eating!

How's things down under?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

BW = 223lbs + 3lbs

Pants are getting tighter ass and waist.  But Shirts feel alittle snugger around shoulders.

I guess you got to take the good with the bad.  I didn't have a great week last week, missed a few workouts and ate some garbage.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

You should do some measurements.  Helps to monitor fat gain/muscle gain

Is that 3 lbs in 1 week?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

Yah 3lbs in one week


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

How bout cutting back a bit then


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

I will try and get some measurements tonite.

I think the reason it is realtively high is some bad eating choices from thur thru sat.  

I am thinking I should maintain current cals and Macro and evaluate next week, except I will be cleaner this week and get in the workouts I missed.

Sound like the right thing to do Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Sounds good   You just want to be careful.  you've been cutting so long that fat gain won't take too long with poor food choices


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Things are going well, Riss!
> 
> Baby is still baking in the oven
> ...


Good thanks mate, but i think summer has turned into abit of a myth  Got my bf done 24%  Not the same person as usual but i was expecting about anyway 22.... I actually think i've leaned out abit from my new diet too


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey I am probably right there with ya, If I am not I will be by the end of this bulk at the end of Jan.  Trying to keep it as clean as possible though

r u still bulking?

Man I wish it was Summer here, you lucky bastard!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

You need to live in 2 countries... you could get summer all the time 

Still bulking but alot cleaner than b4 with abit of cardio chucked in,
i've dropped about 3lb in a week but my training partner has said he thinks i'm putting size on. I dont think i'm gonna have to get very lean to look ripped.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

Man, I wish I didn't have to get lean to look ripped.

Aussies get all the breaks!

3lb loss is that good if you are still trying to bulk?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Measurement update*

Just to keep record of bulk measurements and make sure I am not getting to fat. Good Idea from Jodi


                 Sept 29 /     Dec 8
Neck:         15.25    /       16
Chest:          45      /      46.5
Arm: L          16       /      16.25
        R          15.875 /     16.125        
Waist:          38        /      37.5
Hip:              42.5     /       44
Thigh:          25.75    /      26.75
Calves:          16       /       16


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Man, I wish I didn't have to get lean to look ripped.
> 
> Aussies get all the breaks!
> ...


I'll still have to get pretty lean...
I think the 3lb is ok, i just been eating to much crap....


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2003)

I know the Feeling about eating Crap, I gained 3 lbs last week, gotta watch I don't put on too much fat.

Well off to the Gym I go and then to Hockey, it is going to be a late night too night!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*MEals 12/08*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
apple
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 cans Tuna
Mayo
2 sclices Whole Wheat Bread

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
1 tbls Ceasar Dressing
Apple

Meal 4
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Stevia
Cinn
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Turkey
egg wash with Oats (pan fried)
2 Cups Romaine
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

2 Lite Beers after Hockey
Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Hockey 1 hour


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Hams Calves 12/08*

SLDL Bar x 20, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 185x10, 225x5
Stand LEg Curls 45x10, 60x10, 75x6, 75x6
Seat Leg Curls 60x15, 90x12, 120x10, 150x9
45 Degree Calf Press 270x15, 270x15, 360x15, 360x12, 450x10, 450x10


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Measurement update*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Just to keep record of bulk measurements and make sure I am not getting to fat. Good Idea from Jodi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice improvements! Any pics???


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks Jill!  I posted comparison photos a couple of weeks ago, before I started my bulk, check Page 6.  

They aren't anything to brag about, but I think I am making progress, just gotta watch the fat gain,  I have been feeling pretty fat this week as clothes start to get tighter.  But it will pay off in the end


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Measurement update*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Just to keep record of bulk measurements and make sure I am not getting to fat. Good Idea from Jodi
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry must have missed this if you can believe it   Excellent work.  I think things are coming along smooth


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Meals 12/09*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
apple
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
8 oz Turkey
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
Mustard
Apple
5 Fish Oil

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Filet Mignon w/slice of Bacon
3 cups Romaine
.25 cup Wild Rice
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Cheats 2 Donuts [homer] mmmm Donuts [/homer]

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

2 Donuts    

You wern't satisfied at 1 donut so you had to have another?  Do you know those are the ABSOLUTE WORST thing you could cheat on mister.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Shoulders 12/09*

Standing BB Press Bar x 15, 95x10, 95x10, 115x10, 135x2
Seated DB Press 50x10, 60x10, 70x10
a) Front DB Raises 20x8, 20x6, 15x8, 15x8
b) DB Side Later. 20x8, 20x7, 15x8, 15x8
c) Bentover DB Rev Fly 20x8, 20x8, 15x8, 15x8
Behind the Back Cable Lat 25x10, 25x10, 25x10

I wasn't really focused during this workout didn't feel Like I was in tune  

I got thru this workout pretty quick 30 mins.  Could hardly even lift my arms when I left.  I guess I shouldn't be complaining


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 2 Donuts
> 
> You wern't satisfied at 1 donut so you had to have another?  Do you know those are the ABSOLUTE WORST thing you could cheat on mister.




MMMMMmmmmm DONUTS.

I couldn't help it.  I was absolutey freaking starving this morning, TWO, I could have eaten the whole dozen, I am not kidding you.  

So I showed a little will power


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

1 FREAKING DONUT 

Nutrition Facts 
Serving Size 1 donut 
Servings 1 
Calories 350 
Calories from Fat 170 
Total Fat 19g   30% 
Saturated Fat 5g   25% 
Cholesterol 25mg   8% 
Sodium 340mg   15% 
Total Carbohydrates 41g   15% 
Dietary Fiber 1g   4% 
Sugar 21g     
Protein 4g     

  

And this is assuming it was a plain donut.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ah man, Now you made me feel even worse about it.  

In the big picture, it won't play any affect, I'll be super clean for the rest of the week, OK. 

Thanks for busting my ass!  I have been hungry and wanting to eat everything in sight!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh and btw it wasn't a plain donut, it was a toasted coconut chocolate donut


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Oh and btw it wasn't a plain donut, it was a toasted coconut chocolate donut



Really now 

1 Toasted Coconut Choc. Donut
Nutrition Facts 
Serving Size 1 donut 
Servings 1 
Calories 430
Total Fat 27g 
Saturated Fat 5g 
Cholesterol 25mg 
Sodium 340mg 
Total Carbohydrates 49g  
Dietary Fiber 2g 
Sugar 23g 
Protein 4g 

I better see clean the rest of the week mister or your gonna look like


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

MMM, MMM, MMM almost 900 cals from 2 freakin donuts eh!

No wonder I felt so bloated all day!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Jodi, you are too funny!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Any donuts today ID?  Just teasing ya! Its my no carb day so im just dreaming about carbs! Have a p pancake for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ahh man, now did you have to go there.

I am just getting over the trauma.

Did you see the update picks on Page 6?

OK miss Detour and milk girl


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Meals 12/10*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
apple
swole v2

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
1.5 cans Tuna
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
Mayo
Apple


Meal 4
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
3 cups Romaine
Newmans own
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Much better today.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

What no Yelling today, Dammit, I am going to have a donut or 5


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What no Yelling today, Dammit, I am going to have a donut or 5


I can yell at you if you want


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Great pics!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanx Jill!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I can yell at you if you want




Nah, I will save it for another day 

I do appreciate it though! I know I have said thanks many times, but THANKS!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Meals 12/11*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
apple
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
1.5 cans Tuna
2 Slices Whole Grain Bread
Mayo
Apple


Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat pita
2 oz Mozz Cheese
2 tbls Tomato Sauce
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Chest 12/11*

BB Bench
Bar x 15
135 x 18
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6
255 x 3 (Little pissed off here spotter racked it on me)
265 x 2.5 ( had to try, but had a shitty spotter, liked to help to early) New PR again 

Hammer Strength Seated Press
180 x 10
180 x 10
230 x 6
230 x 4
180 x 10

Flat DB Press/ Push-ups
55 x 10 / 10
55x 10 / 8
55 x 10 / 8

Cable Cross overs
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 4


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

*Meals 12/12*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
Souvlakia on a pita

Meal 4
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Filet Mignon
45 g Brown Rice
1.5 cups Cauliflower
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

*Back 12/12*

Rack Deadlift
135x10
135x10
135x10
225x10
315x8
365x1 drop
315x4
225x6

Bent over BB Rows
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x8
135x8

WG Hammer pulldowns 
140x15
180x10
230x10
270x6

Seated Hammer Strength Rows
180x15
180x10
270x8
360x5 drop
270x5
180x8
90x10

CG Seated cable Rows
170x8
230x5


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice back workout! Guess what? I had 3  protein pancakes today! (not all at once!)


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

MMMmmm!  Maybe I will make some tomorrow morning!!

No work today?


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

Work? Like workout? Or work, like get paid?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

Work like getting paid!!

That is alot of pancakes to be making! Hey mrs.popcorn women


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

I had a pancake for brecky, (made 2 at the time), then took one for lunch at work. Then had a crazy leg workout, then had a pancake for supper! Popcorn is good..... But my tummy hurts real bad right now cause I ate so much tabouli salad. It just tastes so good!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

Hmmm, no meals today?  Better not be another freaking donut


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey now!! That was low   I am not going to live that down.  I have been good, just busy over the weekend, will update shortly.

Only got in four meals both days.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Meals 12/13*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
2 cups Romaine
2 tbls NEwmans

Meal 4
10 oz Striploin
2 cups Mixed Greens
1.5 tbls Honey Mustard Dressing

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Meals 12/14*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
Chinese Sampler Tray  (visiting Friends)
Ate all the Meat ones

Meal 4
8 oz Striploin
2 cups Mixed Greens
2tbls Newmans

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Arms 12/14*

BB Curls Bar x 15
65x10
65x10
95x8
115x4
95x6

Hammer Preacher Curls 
45x15
70x10
90x10
115x4

Seat Incline Machine Curls
100x15
130x10
160x10
190x7

SkullCrushers
60x10
60x10
80x10
80x10

CG Bench
135x10
135x10
135x10

Rope Press Downs
80x10
80x10


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

BW 222 lbs Lost 1lb from last week!

Probably because I didn't eat enough over the weekend


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Meals 12/15*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
3 cups romaine
2 oz Mozz cheese
2 tbls lowfat, low carb dressing
1 apple

Meal 4
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn
5 fish oil

Meal 5
10 oz Chicken
45 g Brown Rice
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Legs 12/15*

SLDL 
135x10
135x10
135x10
185x10
205x8
225x5

Squats
135x10
185x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

one leg press
180x15
180x15
270x10
270x10

  I have had two bad workouts in a row, just not been there mentally, I don't know what is up, tomorrow will be better!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Tee-hee !! Quite conviently forgot to add that I had two double stuffed oreo cookies before my workout last night


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Tee-hee !! Quite conviently forgot to add that I had two double stuffed oreo cookies before my workout last night


WHAT??
And you were giving me flack about not having that second no carb day! I just couldnt do it. 1 no carb day is hard enough. Did I forget to post that I had some Lindt chocolate last night?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats it I give up on both of you.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Jill, I think she is figuring out our conspiracy, time to go on the down low


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

It is better than 2 donuts!

MMMmmm Donuts!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh and don't think I don't see your cheats either, missy


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

Hmmm, my cheats.  4 weeks lets see, couple handful of nuts last week and some low carb beers last night after one of the worst days of my life.  Yup, thats it.  That's all I've cheated on.  

I don't cheat.

I'm sorry guys, you 2 are great but I'm so fucking out of it and stressed beyond belief.  When you are ready, I'll help but for now, I'm done.

I understand the holidays and all and thats fine but I'm not going to sit here and scold you 2 everyday.  Enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll pick up where you left off Jodi!

BAD competitors, very bad!! 

J/K  Just wanted to say nice w/o's!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hmmm, my cheats.  4 weeks lets see, couple handful of nuts last week and some low carb beers last night after one of the worst days of my life.  Yup, thats it.  That's all I've cheated on.
> 
> I don't cheat.
> ...


Come and help me Jodi  I'm keen


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Come and help me Jodi  I'm keen


Remind me after the New Year if you do really want me to help.


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2003)

Jodi's pissed. We are human, sorry~ Jodi, cheer up, we all love ya around here!! And a hug too.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats what i like about Jodi... she speaks her mind, no appologees


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Meals 12/16*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
1.5 cans of Tuna
2 slices whole grain bread
2 tbls mayo
1 apple

Meal 4
1.5 cups Cottage Chees
30 g oats
Mixed Berries
Stevia
Cinn
5 fish oil

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat pita
2 tbls tomato sauce
1.5 oz mozz cheese
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Shoulders 12/16*

Standing BB Press
95x15
95x12
95x12
95x12
95x10
95x10
95x10

Seated DB Press
50x12
50x12
60x10
70x8

Front/Lateral/Rear Raises
20/20/20 x 8
15/15/15 x 8
15/15/15 x 8
15/15/15 x 6

Behind the back Cable Raises
25x10
25x10
25x10
25x10

Cable Upright Rows
80x10
100x10
120x10
140x8


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

Great Workout  Felt good after two shitty ones


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks like a good w/o buddy!  I can't for the life of me do Standing BB MP!


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2003)

Hope your on track today ID! Im pissed-i woke up late and didnt have time to make a lunch-all I have here is a p shake for 8 hours! Luckily their is a Safeway real close, maybe ill buy some deli meat or something.  No treats though. My head hurts too, and Im real tired.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Looks like a good w/o buddy!  I can't for the life of me do Standing BB MP!




Thanks Rock!

Why can't you do the Standing BB MP!  Your Elbow?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hope your on track today ID! Im pissed-i woke up late and didnt have time to make a lunch-all I have here is a p shake for 8 hours! Luckily their is a Safeway real close, maybe ill buy some deli meat or something.  No treats though. My head hurts too, and Im real tired.



Hey Jill  Hope things are OK!  Eating was fine Yesterday, I had the Day off!  We were getting flooring done, so I stayed with the contractor and played xbox all day .  I know tough life eh!  Then I had Hockey last night, we had a team get together after the game, so I had a few beers and some wings.

But all is good!


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> played xbox all day .



My man loves XBOX! I cant stand the stupid thing! Men


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Funny thing is, my wife doesn't understand either.  Whats up with that?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Meals 12/18*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Rolled Oats
2 tsp Flax oil

Meal 3
8 oz Chicken
1 apple

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat pita
2 tbls tomato sauce
1.5 oz mozz cheese
Swole v2

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba

Meals haven't been great last two days, not organized


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

No workout last night, I was too exhausted.  I had a late night the Day before with the guys from hockey, and when I got home from work last night, I worked on putting the Baby Room Furniture together as well as cleaning up after getting some new carpeting put in.  Was asleep by 930pm


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Video Games ROCK!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Funny thing is, my wife doesn't understand either.  Whats up with that?


I love it 

Then again, I work in IT for a living so its part of the dorkiness.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Ya but you're like theee COOLEST chick, you like sports, porn, working out, and now video games.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

And books! Thats the finisher for me!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

You guys forgot the most important one:  BEER!  



Maybe I was suppose to be a guy


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

No you are 100% women, and we like you like that.

MMMMmm Beer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Second what Iain said!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

You and my man would go purfect together! (and Jodi too!!) He luves X box, football, basketball and hockey, and his biggest weakness is BEER! (Thats his cheats, where mine would be chocolate. ) The thought of beer makes me  I think Ive drank 1 in my life!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

You would probably get along with my wife,  I have a permanent DD whenever we go out, it is great.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Mind you I got a huge weakness for Crown Royal! Can't Wait for Christmas, must drink, I hope I don't have a problem


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife loves beer, but that's all from that list.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Rock congrats on your Test.


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

If you 2 ever come to Edmonton your more than welcome to come on over!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks buddy, so glad it over!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Who are you talking to Jill?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Jill same for you if you are ever close to the TO area.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Mind you I got a huge weakness for Crown Royal! Can't Wait for Christmas, must drink, I hope I don't have a problem


SoCo and Eggnog


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Never tried that.  That is Southern Comfort Right?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Yup, it kicks ass 

I do like beer better though, its my preferred choice.  I just hate all the damn carbs because I like stouts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Tequila is the best, Str8.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

You ever tried 80+/- schilling, kinda like Caffrey's or Kilkenny.  MMMMmmm.  Don't like Guiness or beers heavy like that,  notice the burnt flavour to much


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Tequila, no lemon or salt, I agree


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> You ever tried 80+/- schilling, kinda like Caffrey's or Kilkenny.  MMMMmmm.  Don't like Guiness or beers heavy like that,  notice the burnt flavour to much


I like oatmeal stouts and wheat beers.  I don't recall if I've ever had those you mentione.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm with you on Guinness beers, my wife likes them though. Just give me a bud or miller.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

How bad is Tequila for you Jodi? Or wine.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> How bad is Tequila for you Jodi? Or wine.


Empty calories.  No carbs, the wine has some but I don't know how much.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

They are Irish!MMMmm.  I love when I go to visit the UK, they have the best beer, of course Canada is a close second.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Damn, and I thought they were high protein.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

So tequila is good?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> So tequila is good?


No alcohol is good but its fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

That is what my Journal is for Rock.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Meals 12/19*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
Souvlaki on a pita

Meal 3
Almonds, I know

Meal 4
8 oz Chicken
1 whole wheat bun
.25 tomato
1 tbls Mayo
Swole v2

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba

I know meals are shit, Just lost focus the last few days, hopefully some sleep over the weekend will straighten me out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

What? Alcohol tips?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Chest 12/19*

BB Flat Bench
Bar x 20
135 x 20
185x10
225x8
225x6
225x5 drop
135x10

Seated Hammer Press
140x10
180x10
230x5 drop
180x4
230x3 drop
180x4drop
90x10

DB Flat / Push-ups
50x10/10
50x10/10
50x10/10

Cable Cross Overs
60x10
70x10
80x10

Kinda a weird workout, right from the first press.  Just didn't feel like I was hitting chest, my arms and Shoulders were all tight.  Don't know what was up with it.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Sure! MMMMmmm Alcohol!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

19 sets on your chest  Do you recover from that


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 19 sets on your chest  Do you recover from that



Hey Riss,


Yeah, I like the High Volume workouts?  I like the way they feel, and I have noticed some pretty decent gains.  I usually workout out a bodypart every 8 days.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Meals 12/20*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
1.5 Tuna
2 slices Whole Grain Bread
Mayo

Meal 3
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 Oats
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Meal 4
we had guests over and had a fondue.  Not sure on quantities but ate a shit load of Meat and Green Peppers

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

8 Sleeman Clear (Low Carb Beer)

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Back 12/20*

Rack Deadlifts
135x20
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

Bentover BB Rows 
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

WG Hammer Strength Pull-downs
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10

CG Hammer Strength Rows
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Meals 12/21*

Don't really want to go there only ate three times all day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you go to failure on your sets? and what is your rest interval in-between?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

No not to Failure!  I work out alone  and most of the time 

Usually around 60 sec rest interval


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

A Workout usually lasts 30 -45 mins depending on the bodypart


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Cool. Looks good. Do you ever go to failure?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Nope, Pourquoi?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wondering. Most of my sets are to failure, but I've heard varying opinions on that.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you workout by yourself?

I don't like asking for spots unless necessary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I work out by myself. Grab a spotter for last bench, and don't need one for DB's. Everything else I can go to failure w/out spotting.


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Just wondering. Most of my sets are to failure, but I've heard varying opinions on that.


Arnie says the last 2-3 reps you pump out, as long as so friggin hard-are what makes your muscles really grow. Ive been pushing those last ones out lately, and they are not so fun! Oh and 3 meals ID,  you better smarten up or Santa will be bringing you only coal!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

I usually grab a spotter for last bench as well.

I just like the gains I have made lately,  I never used to be able to bench 225 by myself, and now in the last 1.5 months I am pushing 265.  However I do switch up my workouts every few weeks whenever I feel like it.  Like my back workout saturday, it was mainly a higher rep day.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey miss Claus.  Am I on the naughty list now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2003)

I try to make all my set go to failure or close to it. and no Jill, those last few are not fun


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey miss Claus.  Am I on the naughty list now?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)

Bodyweight 225  up three lbs, weighed at lunch and not in morning.  So should be ok


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Meals 12/22*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
Calbasa
Cheese 
Crackers

Meal 3
1.5 Tuna
Mayo
2 slices Whole Grain Bread
Apple

Meal 4
200 g Cottage Cheese
30 g Oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
Berries

Meal 5
8 oz Inside Round
Mozz Cheese
2 slices Whole Grain Bread
Swole v2

Meal 6
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Arms 12/22*

Rope Pressdowns/Straight bar Cable Curls
60x15/60x15
80x10/80x10
100x10/100x10
100x10/100x10
100x10/100x10
100x10/100x10

Hammer Strength Dips
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10
180x10

Cable Preacher Curls
70x15
90x10
90x10
90x10
90x10

Seated DB Curls/Overhead DB Extensions
35x10/60x10
35x10/60x10
35x10/60x10
35x10/60x10

Nice


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

What's a calbasa dude?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

It is like Sausage or Pepperoni, along those lines.  We have treats at work everyday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Those are soooo good, but full of fat aren't they? Kielbasa.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2003)

AHHhhh Spelling isn't my strong suit.

Probably full of fat, but it just tastes so good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

They do taste good, one of my favorite sausages!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

you 2.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I didn't say I had any! Just cake and ice cream!


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

You boys have to try Jodi's cottage cheese meatloaf-Its on the avant recipes section. My beau thought it was so disguisting as I was making it, but guess who ate 3/4 of the pan? HIM. The stuff is so good, especially if you add a shitload of spices!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'll have to look for that! Any meat in it?


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

Yup. Its made with extra lean ground beef, primarily.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Will you make me some and send it to me?


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

K. The leftovers are on the way.  Im gonna be eating turkey for the next few days!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2003)

Alright, I'll be waiting for it!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

are you going to share with me Rock pplleeaassee!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Meals 12/23*

Meal 1
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil
swole v2

Meal 2
Calbasa
Cheese 
Crackers

Meal 3
10 oz inside Round
2 slices Whole Grain Bread

Meal 4
200 g Cottage Cheese
30 g Oats
Stevia
Cinnamon
Berries

Meal 5
2 scoops optimum whey
.5 cup Fiber one
2 tsp Flax oil
5 fish oil

Supps
Natures plus Ultra I Multi
1000 mg Vit C
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Legs 12/23*

Didn't go to heavy, really trying to figure out why I suck at squats (me thinks it is part flexibility and part core strength)

Anyway, although I used light weights,  this workout really hit it good.

Squats w/ 2 second pause
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10

Leg Press
400x10
400x10
400x10
400x10

Leg Ext
165x10
165x10
165x10
165x10

Seated Leg Curls 
105x10
105x10
105x10

Standing Leg Curls
45x10
45x10
45x10

Calf Raises
200x10
200x10
200x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

I suck at squats too Iain. Though I don't think what your doing constitutes sucking!  I'm bad with core strength also, how do you build that up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> are you going to share with me Rock pplleeaassee!


Of course buddy! We'll split it, I'll take the bottom half!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I suck at squats too Iain. Though I don't think what your doing constitutes sucking!  I'm bad with core strength also, how do you build that up?



I don't know, stability ball?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2003)

Maybe just doing things like Clean and press or standing BB exercises are good too.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Meals have been pretty shitty the during the Holidays basically from the night of the 24th till the night of the 27th, alcohol and shitty food have been a staple of my diet.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Shoulders 12/27*

BB Milt Press 
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10

Hammer Press 
140x10
140x10
140x10
140x10

Front Raises/Lat Raises/ Rear Flyes
15x10/15x10/15x10
15x10/15x10/15x10
15x8/15x8/15x8


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Chest 12/28*

Flat BB/ DB Flyes
185x10/30x10
185x10/30x10
185x9/30x10
185x9/30x10

Seated Hammer Press/Push-ups
180x8 / 8
180x8 / 8
180x8 / 8
180x8 / 8

Cable Crossovers
60x10
70x10
80x8
60x10


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

My wife being the great person she is picked up some protein powder for me on the 23rd.  I asked for Optimum 100% whey, except when she got there, the sales people convinced here that Champion Nutrition was better. ie had more protein per serving and better tasting.  So trying to be be a nice person she bought this for me.

I looked at the label to notice that a serving was 4 grams larger which would account for the extra 3 g of Protein, and then I tried it and :yuck: now I am stuck with choking this 5 lb tub down for the next 3 weeks.

Well just thought I would share.


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Ok Meals have been pretty shitty the during the Holidays basically from the night of the 24th till the night of the 27th, alcohol and shitty food have been a staple of my diet.


Me too.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> My wife being the great person she is picked up some protein powder for me on the 23rd.  I asked for Optimum 100% whey, except when she got there, the sales people convinced here that Champion Nutrition was better. ie had more protein per serving and better tasting.  So trying to be be a nice person she bought this for me.
> 
> I looked at the label to notice that a serving was 4 grams larger which would account for the extra 3 g of Protein, and then I tried it and :yuck: now I am stuck with choking this 5 lb tub down for the next 3 weeks.
> ...


I'd be down at the store kickin up a bitch fight, if they dont swap it stand out the front and bad mouth them till they do


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey I'm back, have a good Christmas buddy? My diet has been sooooo bad, but it's over now!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2003)

Excellent,  I haven't eaten extremely poorly just way to much and alot of alcohol.  But tis the holiday season.  I think I am going to begin cutting a bit earlier, prob mid Jan instead of end Jan.

Hope everything was good for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Things were good, just stressed! But that's always my fault right!  I'm going to maintain I think till Feb and then cut. I want to start the cut now, but I also want every bit of size I can get too.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like the Elbow has been holding up during you workouts


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New Year to everyone who stops by for a look at my Journal.  Be Happy and Be Safe

Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, elbow doing good with high reps and brace. Hate high reps though!


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New Year ID! Hope your diet is in check, Jodis back and Im scared!   Actually, Ive been doing all right myself, posting cause then im more careful what I eat! Im gonna retry carb cycling very strictly when I come back from holidays. I need to lean out for summer!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Jodi's back?!? Yeah, I've missed her and need her help so bad!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jodi's back?!? Yeah, I've missed her and need her help so bad!!!


 Yes I'm back 

Why you need an ass kicking?


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes I'm back
> 
> Why you need an ass kicking?


We all do!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Mine first!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Push 01/04*

New Year calls for new Ideas, starting with the workout program and soon to follow the diet

Chest 
Warmup 
Bar x15 
135x10 
185x10 
225x8 
245x6 
265x4 

Inlcine DB Fly 
35x10 
45x10 
50x10 

Squat 2 second Pause (ass to the grass  , I could do it  ) 
135x10 
135x8 
135x8 

Leg Ext 
185x10 
225x10 
225x10 

Standing Calve Raises 
220x15 
220x12 

Donkey Calve Raises 
320x10 
320x10 

Seated DB Shoulder Press 
50x10 
60x10 
60x10 

Standing Lateral Raises 
15x10 
15x10 
15x10 

Rope Press downs 
70x15 
90x10 
110x10 

Hammer Strength Dips 
230x10 
230x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2004)

How long did that workout take you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

About an hour, no messing around between sets probably 30 secs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dang! Your not kidding around!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

So what's your new schedule look like?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

Workout, will be a push/pull rountine (wanna try something new)

2 on 1 off
so like this
Push A
Pull A
off
Push B (sametype of workout just different exercises)
Pull B (sametype of workout just different exercises)
off
Repeat

Dante does a Push/Pull workout, so I thought I should give it a try, Bodybuilding is all about learning what works for your body.

There is some explanation in Jenny's Journal and in the Training Section


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

will you always do 30sec rest and about 10 reps? Or will you do some more power exercises


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

Diet, well I am thinking right now at trying to do the Carb cycling.  I don't plan to start properly until after next weekend.  Gotta sort out the details, and have one more party left.

BTW alcohol sucks,  I don't even want to know how much weight I have gained over the past 2 weeks


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think I would like to do about 8-10 reps,  Yesterday was just a little playing around, figuring it all out,  I was exhausted at the end.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

Will probably every three weeks or whenever do a shock type workout, with supersets and one body part per day, just to switch things up.  Plus I really like the feel of them


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Is there a place where the routines are listed? I'm interested to try this as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, I love Power week! Can't do them right now though because of the arm. This w/o might be good for me though. What's your cardio going to look like?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

Try around here

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=469831#post469831

and here

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24652&highlight=push

Dantes post is a little further down.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cardio,

To start Ice hockey once per week, and as I feel progress beginning to deminsh I will add a morning of Cardio


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cool thanks Iain!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2004)

I am also trying push/pull.  I needed a change.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I am also trying push/pull.  I needed a change.



Are ya now? 

HAve you started doing that type of training yet? what are your thoughts?

How does my split look? any suggestions?

I know alot of questions!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Pull 01/04*

One Arm Cable Rows
40x15 w/u
60x15 w/u
80x10
100x10
110x8

Seated CG Cable Rows
170x10
200x8
200x8

Hammer Strength Seated Rows
230x10
270x8
270x8

SLDL
135x10 w/u
185x8
205x6
205x6

Standing Single Leg Curls
60x8
60x8
60x8

Incline DB Curls
30x10
30x10
30x10

Straight Bar Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x8

Bent Rope Crunches
60x10
70x8
80x6

Ab Machine
120x10
140x8


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2004)

I gottem too Iain!


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 5, 2004)

I'll whip up a post soon on push/pull training. It will be article-like in both length and detail, so I'll need to set aside the time (need to work on an article for M&M, which is due soon, so that is priority).

But once I toss it up in the training section, it will make it easier for everyone to customize their push/pull routine, also allowing me to help anyone, with some point of reference.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 5, 2004)

Why not.

Here's a copy of an email that I sent to someone, which I slightly modified for someone by way of PM. This should hold you over until I write it all out (as I wish to discuss dieting and everything else).


Anyhow, push/pull.

This can be done in many ways, speaking in terms of sets, reps, volume, rest intervals and exercise order. For now, you may wish to take a more conventional approach in terms of reps and rest periods (6-8 reps, a minute in between).

People have a totally backward stance on dieting---in termsof placing emphasis on the diet and calories, where instead the primary emphasis should be on training approach. Down the line, we can alter it with a hybrid approach: ROB-style---Rest Only Briefly, 20 to 30 seconds in between sets---- and conventional in terms of rest periods.

It can also be split into Day 1A,  Day2 A, and Day1 B Day2 B, speaking by way of being able to perform more exercises for a particular part, if you're trying to bring it up.


Here's the basic split. Reps should be in the range of 6-10, with rest about a minute or so in between. Nothing should be purposefully taken to failure (occasionally you will fail if you add more weight to the next workout, and can't hit as many reps, but that's okay).

Total sets can be anywhere from 6-8 with larger parts, and 4-8 with smaller ones (depending on what you wish to bring up). For now, we'll do 6 to 8 sets in general.

[You can choose the exercises as you wish, as I suggested the following for a certain individual. Choose primarily compound movements, setting aside whatever you may be limited to by nature of injury. 

For now I'd simply choose two to three exercises per part, and if you're trying to bring up a given area and wish to use more exercises, split it into Day1A and Day2A, and Day1B and Day 2B. So for example, on push day for quads, you may do squats and leg extensions on Day 1A, and sumo squats and one-legged leg pressed on Day1B]

Day 1 Push

Chest: 3 sets of HS wide bench
3 sets of Dips with a forward lean (better on the dip/pull-up machine, as it's much harder, but much better for your chest if you lean forward).

Quads: 3-4 sets of one-legged leg presses with a close stance.

3-4 sets with a wide stance

Calves: I love doing calves on the leg press sled. 2-3 sets of regular presses.

2-3 sets with your knees bent, as this mimics a steated calf raise, and saves time.

2-3 sets of reverse presses, pressing with your heels, lifting your toes off the platform.

Two of these exercises can be super-setted.

Shoulders: whatever you need for internal/external rotations, doing 2 sets each

2 sets of lateral raises
2-3 sets of whatever pressing movement of your choice.
2 sets of reverse pec deck

Triceps: 3 sets of skull crushers and 3 sets of dumbbell presses with a hammer grip. Lay down on a bench with two dumbbells, hold the dumbbells over your head with your arms straight, and with a hammer grip [palms facing each other], and lower the weight down to the sides of your head while keeping your elbows and your upper-arms straight.


Day2 Pull

Back/Traps
2 exercises for back, 3 sets each.
Shrugs of whatever kind (love the Hammer Strength shrug), 3 sets

Hamstrings:
4 sets of one-legged leg presses with an elevated foot position.
3 sets of lying leg curls. [If you don't have back problems, start off with 3-4 sets of SLDL, or good mornings, and follow it with the one-legged elevated presses]

Biceps:
2 sets of barbbell curls.
2 sets of wide-grip barbbell curls
2 sets of reverse curls (prefer doing these with a lat pulldown cable, grabbing the bar, bending over, and pulling as though you were reverse curling).

Abs: Whatever you want, two to three exercises for 3 sets each. It should be heavy, with 4 reps so as not to build your waist. Weighted crunches are good, in addition to weighted side-bends with a barbbell (load one side of the bar, stand along side it, and grab the bar right under the collar on the loaded side)

Forearms/grip, if you wish to. It is good though, to train your grip.



Repeat. At first, you may wish to do this 2 days on, 1 day off. When I'm actually doing well, I'll take days off whenever I need it, sometimes lifting for 6 or 7 days in a row. Again, moderating the volume and avoiding purposeful failure is key to being able to train frequently---which is the essense of learning and adapting, as that is what strength and hypertrophy is, learning adaptations.


Any of this can be rearranged, as it is highly adaptable if you're trying to concentrate on certain areas more so than others, in which case the exercise selection and order can be varied.

Again, volume can be lowered or raised as needed, especially if you wish to emphasize one part over another. As you are not training to failure, it's easier to recover, as frequency is the key here. In terms of dieting, if we do part of this ROB-sytle, we can still maintain strength, while also creating a condition where positive partioning is in action, and you don't have to count calories as much.

Try this at first, and in several weeks, we can even split it into Day 1A and B, and Day 2 A and B, if one day is going to be used for a more ROB-style approach, with the other for a more conventional approach. It can also be split up this way if a different selection of exercises is going to be used on each day (e.g quads on day1A: squats, leg extensions--quads on
day1B: One legged leg presses, wide and close).


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Dante, I appreciate your input.

I am going to have to look over this for a bit, and try to absorb it as well as some other posts you have made this morning with regards to training.

I can't wait to see your article. And your thoughts on diet pertaining to this type of workout

I was previously doing a high volume workout with one body part per day.  Although I have always like hitting a body part more than once per week, I couldn't find time, with the high volume approach.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)

Dante, that's looks familiar 

Iain, I just tried it yesterday and yes its high volume but I enjoyed it because as you've known over the past year or so that is how I prefer to train


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

I hope the Move went well and everything is going good.

I saw your workout over at AL,  Yeah that was alot of Volume I like


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Jodi,
> 
> I hope the Move went well and everything is going good.
> ...


Yes it went well, thank you   Now I just have to get a damn job


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2004)

You still looking at being a PT


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Meals 01/05*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
7 oz Chicken 
3 cups Romaine 
1 tbls Newmans own 
apple 

Meal 4 
1.5 cups Cottage Chees 
30 g oats 
Mixed Berries 
Stevia 
Cinn 
5 fish oil 

Meal 5 
8 oz Filet Mignon 
30 g Brown Rice 
2 cups Cauliflower 
Swole v2 

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

MMmmmm.... I wish i could eat stuff like that right now!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Still feeling shitty eh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Much better today, just afraid to eat. Got alot worse yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shitty News 

If you are feeling better I would try to eat something, you don't want to sacrifice your gains


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, gonna try my shake. I have to get ready for work so I need something in me. All I had yesterday was 3 pieces of toast with jam and 2 bowls of chicken soup I didn't finish


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Meals 01/06*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
7 oz Chicken 
3 cups Romaine 
1 tbls Newmans own 
apple 

Meal 4 
1.5 cups Cottage Chees 
30 g oats 
Mixed Berries 
Stevia 
Cinn 
5 fish oil 

Meal 5 
Ground Beef
Whole Wheat Pasta
Tomato Sauce
Mushrooms
Swole v2

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Push B 01/06*

Hammer Strength Chest press 
90 x 15 w/u
140x10 w/u
180 x8
230x6
230x6
Hammer Strength Pullovers 
180x10
230x7
250x7
Quads: 
Single Leg Extensions 
100x8
110x8
120x8
130x7
Single 45 deg Leg Press 
180x8
180x8
230x7
270x6
Donkey Calve Raise
280x8
300x8
320x8
Seated Calve Press
200x8
220x8
240x7
Hammer Strength Military 
140x8
160x8
180x8
Front DB Raise 
20x10
20x10
Overhead Tricep Extensions Machine
165x8
180x8
195x6

Kind of a shitty workout, I hate when the gym is like a can of Sardines, fucking new years resolutions.  Most of them just stand around and chat anyways


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like a good w/o. How'd you like it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Other than the Gym being packed, I like the change!

I think it will be a few weeks before I can make decision on whether this is working for me or not.

But Like we discussed before, I like the feeling of hitting body parts more than once in a week


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Do you feel like your overtraining at all?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nah, I don't think I would notice that yet.

When I overtrain I start to get really tired all the time,  I noticed that when I was training morning and night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

yeah, morning and night would get me!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Meals 01/07*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
7 oz Chicken 
3 cups Romaine 
1 tbls Newmans own 
apple 

Meal 4 
1.5 cups Cottage Chees 
30 g oats 
Mixed Berries 
Stevia 
Cinn 
5 fish oil 

Meal 5 
1 whole wheat bun
8 oz chicken
Lettuce
Tomato
Swiss
Onion
Hot peppers
Olives
Mustard

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

1 lite beer after hockey (not going to give this up, at least not yet)

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Pull B*

Rack DeadLifts 
225x10
275x8
295x8
Bent BB Rows 
135x10
155x8
185x6
WG Hammer Strength Pulldowns 
140x10
180x10
230x10
Seated Leg Curls 
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x10
Standing Leg Curls
45x10
50x10
55x8
60x8
Hammer Strength Preacher
70x10
80x10
90x8
Straight Bar Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x8
Ab Machine
160x6
160x6
160x6
160x6


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2004)

1 hour of ice hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2004)

*MEals 1/08*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
7 oz Chicken 
3 cups Romaine 
1 tbls Newmans own 
apple 

Meal 4 
8 oz chicken 
2 cups Romaine 
newmans 

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Meals 01/09*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
1.5 cups Cottage Cheese
30 g oats
Cinnamon
Stevia
Berries

Meal 4 
8 oz chicken 
2 cups Romaine 
whole wheat pita
newmans 
Hot Peppers

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Push A*

Chest 
Warmup 
Bar x15 
135x10 
185x10 
225x8 
245x6 
265x4 

Cable Cross Overs
60x10 
70x10 
8010 

Squat 2 second Pause (ass to the grass  slowly increasing the weight) 
135x8 
155x8 
155x8 
155x8

Leg Ext 
185x10 
240x10 
240x10 

Seated DB Shoulder Press 
45x10 
50x10 
55x10 

Behind Back Cable Lateral Raises 
15x10 
15x10 
15x10 

Rev Pec Dec
125x10
125x10
125x10

Rope Press downs 
90x10 
110x10 
130x8

Hammer Strength Dips 
230x10 
230x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

You do some really good poundages, especially for such a short rest interval!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Rock!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Meals 1/10*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Chicken and Shrimp Japanese

Meal 3 
1 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats
swole v2 

Meal 4 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats
5 fish oil 

Meal 5 
Meatballs
Chicken
Roast Beef
2 rolls
Cesear Salad (was at a function)
1 Low Carb Beer
Sliver of Birthday Cake

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Pull A 1/10*

Hammer Strength Seated Rows
75x15 q/u
230x10
270x8
320x8

Seated CG Cable Rows
160x10
180x10
200x8

One Arm Cable Rows
80x10
100x10
120x8

SLDL
135x10 w/u
185x8
205x6

Standing Single Leg Curls
55x8
60x8
65x8

Incline DB Curls
25x10
35x10
35x10

Straight Bar Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x8

Bent Rope Crunches
80x6
80x6
80x6

Ab Machine
180x6
180x6
180x6


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 11, 2004)

been going through your w/o's Iain, impressive, cant wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Only if my photos were as impressive as my Workouts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2004)

They are buddy, they are!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought your pics were impressive.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Guys 

I can't see any great improvments, I do notice some, but only minimal compared to weight gain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I feel the same way about mine Iain, but trust me. From someone who has an objective opinion, I really do see some good, impressive gains. I see quite a bit of difference!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Meals 1/11*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
6 oz Roast Beef
1 whole wheat bun
Mustard

Meal 3 
Cottage Cheese
Oats 
Stevia

Meal 4 
Escargot
Chicken
Potatos
Lo-carb Beer
sliver of b-day Cake

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks Guys
> 
> I can't see any great improvments, I do notice some, but only minimal compared to weight gain.


Your back is getting nice and thick


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks J! 

Yeah but I let my waist slip alot during the holidays.

Plan on starting my cut around Feb 1 maybe the week before that would be 14 weeks till the end date(but I have a little more fat that needs to be shed.)  Won't be any fuqqin' around tolerated.  I have only a few days where I am on a business trip and when the baby is born, when plans may change a little.

13-14 weeks of cutting should do me good.  I would like to get to 10%.  That would be a phenomenal feat for me

How's AZ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

You can get down to 10% Iain! It'll be hard work, but stick with it and Listen to Jodi!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Man!  How was School?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

I walked out early!  I hate classes and it was soooo boring. I usually pick up most of my stuff from the books. All day tomorrow is school too and I can't skip out of those classes


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

How many hours a week are you doing of school?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2004)

18 hours


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

Just saw your pics......look great man......lots of new thickiness, especially in the shoulders and legs....way to go


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Patrick!  Much appreciated!

Next Step getting rid of that mess that I have covering what I have worked so hard to get.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks Patrick!  Much appreciated!
> 
> Next Step getting rid of that mess that I have covering what I have worked so hard to get.




Shouldn't be to hard.  There is not that much to get rid of.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2004)

I swear I have a disorder or something.  Because I see alot of fat that needs to be shed.

I am hoping that we are always more critical of ourselves


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

We are always most critical of ourselves and rarely see our bodies the way they are.  I say that I am a fat sloppy mess right now but people see me with my shirt off and say "what the hell are you talking about??".


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks J!
> 
> Yeah but I let my waist slip alot during the holidays.
> ...


Just because I don't post in here everyday doesn't mean I don't look   I think you missed today's daily posts..... 

Your fine.  I would go hard as you can the rest of this month bulking and maybe even February.  Then think about cutting.  Your doing really well putting on mass right now so keep it going. 

AZ is good.  I got a training job.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I know Jodi

I was at a Tradeshow Yesterday, and My comp at home is having a little fit and haven't had time to fix it yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Meals 1/12*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
7 oz Chicken 
3 cups Romaine 
1 tbls Newmans own 
apple 

Meal 4
Cottage Cheese
Oats
Cinn
Stevia
Berries

Meal 5 
8 oz chicken 
2 cups Romaine 
newmans 

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Push B 1/12*

DB Incline Bench
50x10 w/u
50x10 w/u
70x10
80x10
90 Just kicked it up twice left side wouldn't cooperate
80x8

Flat DB Flys
30x10
35x10
35x10

Single 45 Leg Press
180x10
230x10
230x10
270x8

Single Leg Ext
105x10
120x10
120x10

45 calf Press
270x10
270x10
270x10

Seated Calf Raise
90x10
115x10
150x10

Db Front Raise/Lat/ Rear
15x10/15x10/15x10
15x8/15x8/15x8
15x8/15x8/15x8

Skull Crushers
80x10
80x10
80x10

CG Pressdowns
110x10
130x10
140x8


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> AZ is good.  I got a training job.




That is awesome news   You will do great, when do you start?  Is that the Job you were pretty excited about?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your fine.  I would go hard as you can the rest of this month bulking and maybe even February.  Then think about cutting.  Your doing really well putting on mass right now so keep it going.




Well Right now I have been around Maint.  Got a little scared of the Fat gain, especially in the waist.  Can't really afford to buy new clothes. 

I will be as clean as possible for the next few weeks and see what happens, Realistically, how long do you think I should be cutting for.  With my BF level, I was thinking above 12 weeks, but you don't feel that way.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not do a mini-cut then mini-bulk to help build LBM but keep fat gain minimal.  4 weeks cut - 4 weeks bulk.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't know about that right now, sounds like a plan for when I am finished this comp.

I will continue with the bulking, but will be as clean as possible to minimize fat gains.  Most fat gains were my own falt (alcohol and Chocolate, no not Donuts  .)

I want to try and make the most out of this before the comp deadline.  I just have to work on the discipline.

What are your thoughts on cutting up.  Realistically I would like to be around 10% by april 31st.  I was thinking 12 weeks would be a good amount of time to cut.  You don't agree with this?

don't get me wrong if I can get leaner than 10% with out sacrificing too much LBM, I would like to.  

Leanest I have prob ever been is around 12% but I sacrificed almost 10 lbs of LBM, and of course that was before I found the help of a this website and a few others as well as you.

I think my average has alway been around 15% but I can chunk up pretty easily.

Thanks
Iain


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

I would say 10-12% is realistic, if that is what you wish to do


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would say 10-12% is realistic, if that is what you wish to do




Ok what do you mean by that?  

Are you saying I should try to achieve more, or set a higher goal?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

I think you should continue to bulk because your making good progress, but the decision is ultimately yours and I'll help you with whichever you choose


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok suppose I continue to bulk, which I don't mind doing!  

I realize this isn't a real competition, but it does provide a sense of motivation to realize goals.  Would cutting for 8 weeks be sufficient?  Basically March and April.

By no means am I saying I don't want to continue gaining some LBM, but I need to keep my overall gains in check as well,  I would like to continue after the comp with the 4 week cycle you have suggested, and another Bulk in the Fall.

If after this (next Spring/sum), I have the Balls and feel confident enough I would like to try a competition, just for the fun of it.  I think it would be good to try achieve something competitively.

Rock and I have talked about competing for a bit.  He just bit alot harder and alot quicker than I did.

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes I think cutting for 8 weeks would be sufficient.  Remember this comp is not about who comes in the leanest yet who has made the most progress 

I think its a great idea to consider competing


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Jodi! Good Points

I just was reading your Journal over at AL.  Looks like we think alike 

Anyway, things will go well for you and it won't be long before your life is back to the way you like it.

I can't wait to see pics come the fall for your comp, you'll kick some serious ass


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thanks Jodi! Good Points
> 
> I just was reading your Journal over at AL.  Looks like we think alike
> ...


  I knew you were going to see that.  

Don't do as I do, just do as I say  

j/k


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok Mom!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Meals1/14*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
9 oz Chicken 
apple 

Meal 4
10 oz Pork Tenderloin
5 fish oil

Meal 5 
Optimum Whey
2 slices Whole Grain Bread
Nat PB
Honey

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Pull B 1/14*

Rack Deadlifts
135x10w/u
135x10w/u
275x8
295x6
295x6

Bent over Rows
135x10
155x8
185x6

WG Hammer Strength Pull Downs
180x10
230x8
270x8

Lying Leg Curls
105x10
120x8
140x8

Standing Leg Curls
60x8
65x6
65x6

BB Curls
90x8
90x8
90x6
80x6

Incline Machine Curls
110x10
140x8
140x8

Rope Crunches
80x6
100x6
100x6
100x6

Ab Machine
180x6
180x5
180x5


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2004)

Had one hour of hockey last night, we lost  in OT

Got a Slapshot of the inside of the Knee right on the muscle, nice little mouse there.  Quads should be fun tonite, considering I am still limping


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like a good game. Anytime you come away with an injury it was worth it!  Sorry you lost.

Your workouts are looking great man! Still liking this split? I'm impressed with your poundages! I'm nowhere near most of those! Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2004)

Potted a couple of goals as well.

Yeah so far this workout seems good,  still waiting for about a month to be conclusive.

Think you are still progressing by doing this workout?

Keep pushin',  I always read other journals and think the same thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Meals 1/15*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
Chili
Whole Wheat Bread
apple 

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5 
Whole Wheat Pita
Chicken
Tomato Sauce
Mozz Cheese
Swole v2

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

> WG Hammer Strength Pull Downs



these are great.  just any idea/variation.  If you want to really work your grip strength while working your back do some of your sets while holding the actuall bar, just outside of the handles.  The bar is square so it si harder to grip and hold onto.  You may want to start your sets with that and then go to the handle when your grip fatigues.  Just a though.  Sometimes I do my pull ups on the top square beam of the smith machine (about the only use I have for the damn thing).  Good grip=stronger lifts all around (bench, deadlift, pull ups etc.)


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks P!

I will give that a shot next time, I wear gloves, probably will make it a little more hard to grip.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Push A 1/17*

Flat BB Bench
Bar x 15 w/u
135x10 w/u
185x10 w/u
225x8
225x7
245x5

Incline DB Flyes
30x10
35x8
35x8

Squat
135x10
155x8
155x8
185x7

Leg Ext
240x10
240x10
240x10

Standing Calve Raise
220x10
220x10
240x8

Donkey Calve Raise
300x10
320x8
320x8

Hammer Strength Dips
230x10
250x10
270x8

Rope Press Downs
110x10
130x10
130x8

Didn't feel like doing shoulders today.  Workout was shitty, just didn't have the right frame of mind, had to do it, but could have been alot better


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Pull A 1/18*

Hammer Strength Rows
90x10 w/u
180x10 w/u
230x10
270x8
320x8

Seated CG Cable Rows
190x10
210x8
220x6

One arm Cable Rows
90x10
100x8
110x8

SLDL
135x10
185x8
205x7

Seat Leg Curls
120x10
155x10
155x10

BB Curls
90x8
90x8
90x8

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
70x10
80x10
90x8

Rope Crunches
80x6
110x4
100x4
100x4

Ab Machine
185x4
185x4
195x4

Much Better than Yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Damn buddy! Looking good


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah, looks like a hell of a workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Almost didn't go really had to talk myself into that one, was quite content lying on the couch watching Football.

Glad I got off my ass


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey! Hope you've been sticking to it these last few weeks since I've been gone. I'll watch you if you watch me!? The dieting and training part!he he  Im gonna kick butt this time around! Good luck!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

You got it!   Mind you I am still bulking per say.  But I need to keep clean none the less or I will be a fat ass.

Have you got your plan all layed out?  Any Goals?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Meals 1/19*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
3 whole wheat small tortillas
Lean Ground Beef
Salsa
Cheese
Mushrooms
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5 
2 Whole Wheat Pita
Chicken
Tomato Sauce
Mozz Cheese
Swole v2

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

2 beers after Hockey

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

1 hour of Ice Hockey, we lost again


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2004)

So what is your final decision about your bulking/cutting plan?

Meals look good


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am going to stick it out with bulking until march if I can hold on till then, and then cut for eight weeks until the end of the comp.

Scary thing is I am already thinking 12 -16 weeks down the road, and what I want to achieve next.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

Good for you   Let me know if you need any help


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ohh don't worry, I will 

May up carbs a bit, at sticking point right now, Think my body is content at where it is BW wise.

I would be too if it wasn't for some of this fat, but got to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Meals 1/19*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beers after Hockey


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am not ready to give these treats up yet. 

Other than that I will keep eating clean.

Once march hits, no more beer. 

Sounds like  you had a good trip!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I am not ready to give these treats up yet.
> 
> Other than that I will keep eating clean.
> ...


Ahhh, the benefits of bulking   I'll be having a few this weekend myself


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

Low carb of course 

That is all I buy now, I never thought I would say this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey! No one said I could drink beer when I was bulking!!! I woulda used it on my Fiber one!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

MMMMmm Fiber one and Beer.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey! No one said I could drink beer when I was bulking!!! I woulda used it on my Fiber one!


A few every now and then is fine.  A daily habit, however, is not


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Meals 1/20*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
1.5 cans of Tuna 
2 slices whole grain bread 
2 tbls mayo 

Meal 3 
Chicken
Romaine Lettuce
Newmans own
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5 
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans own
Whole wheat Roll
Swole v2

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Push b 1/20*

Incline DB Press
50x10 w/u
50x10 w/u
70x10
80x8
80x8

Cable Crossovers
60x10
70x10
80x10
80x8

Single Leg Ext
120x10
120x10
135x10
135x8

Single Leg Press
180x8
270x8
270x6

Calve Press 45
360x10
540x8
540x8

Seated LEg Press
200x10
240x8
240x8

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
140x10
180x10
180x8

Rev Pec Dec
125x10
135x8
135x8

Overhead Mach Tri ext
165x10
195x8
195x8

CG Press Down
80x10
80x10
80x10


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Meals 1/21*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
2 tsp Flax oil 


Meal 3 
Tuna
Whole Grain Bread
MAyo
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5 
Ground beef
Whole Wheat bun
Romaine
Newmans

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Pull B 1/21*

Rack Deadlift
135x10 w/u
225x10 w/u
275x8
305x6
305x4
275x6

Bent over BB Rows
135x10
155x8
185x6

WG Hammer Strength Pulldowns
180x10
230x10
270x8
270x6

Lying LEg Curls
120x10
150x10
150x8

Standing Leg Curls
60x8
75x8
75x8

Straight Bar Cable Curls
90x10
110x10
135x8
135x8

Incline DB Curls
30x10
30x8
30x8

Rope Crunch
90x6
100x5
100x5


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

everything looks great Daniel!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Jen.

LOL and the Daniel, Iain is fine  it seems like a few people have called me that, not sure why, but no harm done.

What happened to your abs avi?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Iain, I can't believe this is my first time in your journal  

Your pictures look great, it's obvious that you are working hard - keep it up and good luck!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks hc! 

I don't think I have posted in your journal either, if it makes you feel any better.  But I read it all the time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Meals 1/22*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
2 tsp Flax oil 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
2 tsp Flax oil 


Meal 3 
Tuna
Whole Grain Bread
MAyo
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5 
Meat Pie
Beans I know 

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Meals 1/22*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Beans I know


How may beanies did you have? Are you talking about like pork and beans? Those are real yummy, havent had them in months!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with Beans.  Unless your talking baked beans/pork beans.  That shit is just nasty anyway   Anything with pork or pork fat makes me want to


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't had them in a long time either, but pork and beans are sooooo good! Especially smothered on Hot Dogs!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

MMMMmmm Pork and Beans,  Yeppers. 

I had a craving for them the other night, then finally got them at my in-laws last night.   They were so good!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

And you call me lucky!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

I was lucky, but my wife wasn't


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

Haha, that's horrible!! LOL. How is your wife doing btw?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Great.  She just had a check up this morn.  Doc said everything is perfect.

She just wants it over with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2004)

I bet your about ready for it to be over with too!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

Doesn't bother me, I sleep fine! 

I know I am a dick


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2004)

*Push A 1/24*

BB Bench Press
135x10 w/u
185x10 w/u
225x8
235x6
225x6

Hammer Strength Seated PRess
180x8
180x8
180x6

DB Flyes
30x10
40x8
40x8

Squat
135x10
185x6
135x8
135x8

Leg Extensions
240x10
240x10
240x10

Standing Calve Raises
250x10
300x8
300x8

Donkey Calve Raises
300x10
300x10
300x10

DB Shoulder Press
60x10
70x8
70x8

Behind the Back Cable Lateral
20x10
25x10
25x8

Rev Pec dec
115x10
115x10
115x10

Hammer Strength PRess Down
230x10
230x10
230x10

Rope Press Downs
60x10
60x10

Left shoulder has been buggin me the last few work outs.
Feels tight, mainly during chest exercises.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh yeah and I think I am getting a cold, can feel the little tickle in the back of my throat. 

Been OD'ing on Vit C


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2004)

Be careful with the shoulder buddy! Don't push it, you don't want to develop anything!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Oh yeah and I think I am getting a cold, can feel the little tickle in the back of my throat.
> 
> Been OD'ing on Vit C


Rest up. I like eating Vit c, the orange ones, they taste like candy!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Rest up. I like eating Vit c, the orange ones, they taste like candy!



mmmmmmmm... yeah, me too! I had a Viactiv - it's  a calcium supplement that tastes like candy - addiction, I had to stop buying them.


Iain - Is your wife pregnant?? If so, how far along? Is this your first? I should probably just read back a few pages eh? but can you just tell me please?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeppers 6 more weeks to go!

She can't wait, it is our first!

I'm pretty excited, but it really hasn't sunk in.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Rest up. I like eating Vit c, the orange ones, they taste like candy!




I avoid the chewable Vit C's  

Only get time released 1000mg tabs.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Be careful with the shoulder buddy! Don't push it, you don't want to develop anything!




I think I know what is causing the problem, it is fixing it that I am going to have a hard time figuring out.  

I always sleep on that arm/shoulder.  Usually wake up in the morn with the tinglies.  I have always slept like this it has only been lately that is has been bothering me, must be the extrodinary muscle development


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Yeppers 6 more weeks to go!
> 
> She can't wait, it is our first!
> ...


That's so exciting. We had our first baby last year. It is such an amazing experience. Do you know what you're having?

How is your wife feeling?

It doesn't really sink in until the two of you are home by yourselves for the first time with the baby. And even then you're so busy feeding, changing, trying to exist on 2 hours of sleep a night, that you don't have time to let anything sink in! It's so fun though, really!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

We wanted to find out, but the Baby wouldn't cooperate.

First it was the foot in the way, and then the umbilical cord.

No biggie, as long as it is healthy.

I think it is a girl and my wife thinks it is a boy, I guess will just have to wait and see.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

I  think that not knowing and having the suprise of what gender the baby will be is more exciting! and hey youve waited this long, 6 more weeks! cowabunga!  
Best of luck to the both of you .. and that lil one growing inside!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Jen!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

OHhhhh JODI!

When you get a minute!

I'm looking for Ideas to adjust my Push/pull routine.  My Quads are lacking, what would you reccommend to the routine, to help with that area.

Thanks
Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pull A 1/25*

Hammer Strength Rows
90x10 w/u
180x10 w/u
230x10
270x8
270x8

CG Cable Rows
190x8
210x8
210x6

DB Shrugs
75x10
90x10
105x8

SLDL
135x10
185x8
205x4

Seated Leg Curl
150x10
165x8
165x8

BB Curls
100x8
100x6
90x7

Incline DB Curls
30x10
35x8
35x8

Hercules Curls
50x10
70x8
70x8

Rope Crunches
100x8
100x6
100x6

Ab Machine
180x5
195x4
200x4
205x4


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice back workout IainDaniel, some nice strength overall. What are your stats, man?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks MonStar,

I actually do a Push/pull routine.  Rest intervals are approx 45 secs.  I am cleanly bulking right now until the end of Feb if I can hold out that long.

Current stats
age 27
6'1"
229 lbs


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> OHhhhh JODI!
> 
> When you get a minute!
> ...


How bout 1 Legged Leg Presses.  I'm so addicted to these, I love them.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah I already do those ,  I was thinking maybe doing like 3 quad exercises each push day?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Meals 1/26*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

Meal 3 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 4 
Chicken
Whole Wheat Pita
Tomato Sauce
Mozz Cheese
Romaine 
Newmans

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

diet looks great!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah I missed a meal though


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't see any problem with 3 quad exercises Iain as long as your not going too over. Maybe the last exercise you can do only 2 sets


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Yeah I already do those ,  I was thinking maybe doing like 3 quad exercises each push day?


Squats
Hack Squats
Lunges


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Squats
> Hack Squats
> Lunges




step ups
leg press
deadlifts


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

*MEals 1/27*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

Snack
Apple
Forgot my lunch

Meal 3 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 4 
Meatloaf
Brown Rice

Meal 5 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Not workout yesterday,  No time.

Took an hour and a half to shovel the Drive way, probably workout enough, it was freakin heavy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Why did you shovel the drive Iain? You have a wife don't you? I don't understand


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

I am too nice of a guy, i guess.

And she has this gut on her and everything, you would think she would want to exercise 

Oh yeah its a baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

The exercise would be good for her. You are harming her by being a "nice" guy. Now give her the shovel and help her out!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey ID, you eat fiber one almost every day-does it ever upset your tummy? If i eat it, within a few hours my stomach is aching-pretty sure its from the fiber one. P.S-Keep up the shoveling...its -47 here with the windchill! Atleast its not snowing........


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Nope - I have never noticed Fiber one having any ill affects on me.

Yeah I saw on the weather Network, it is pretty freakin cold, it is only -20's with the windchill.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had stomach problems too Jill, and I think it was Fiber one. I was eating a ton of it a day


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

4 real Hunky? I think its cause it has alot of aspertame! I think im sticking to my oats!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, for real! I'll still eat it, but not everyday and not as much as I was eating it. I don't know what causes it. I've heard alot of fiber will cause bloating, that could be it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Meals 1/28*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Apple
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans own

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Chicken
French Fries 

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

1 Beer after Hockey

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Workout 1/28*

Well first off let me say that this didn't go as planned.

My In-laws invited my wife and me out for a bite to eat, so that threw my workout schedule all out of wack, let alone the fact that I gave into temptation at the restaurant with some spicy chicken and french fries.

So I decided I would try to workout after hockey at 11pm, since I usually can't sleep after hockey.  Let me just say it sucked, and I didn't finish the workout, I was fried

So 1 hour of Ice Hockey (we Won   with a short bench)

Incline DB Bench
50x10 w/u
50x10 w/u
80x8 
90x7 
80x8

Cable Cross overs
70x10
80x8
80x8

Single Leg extensions
110x10
110x10
110x8

Hack Squat
180x10
180x10
180x10

C'est la Vie!  I was down and beat


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sometimes, I kinda wish I had a training partner  

Don't ask me why, just sometimes you need that little extra bitch slap to get you over the edge.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Trust me Iain! I really wish I had a training partner! At least you went and worked out! Good job!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Me too-Sometimes my man and I work out together, and he's always like "you can lift more than that". "one more rep, one more rep" Its pretty motivating if Im not in the mood to workout, which is rarely. I really do prefer to workout alone though, at my own speed, with my music blasting in my ears. I hate being bugged some days at the gym.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Meals 1/29*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Chili
Whole Wheat Bread
Butter

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Pork
Apple Sauce 
Romaine 
ACV

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Workout 1/29*

Was meant to workout, but felt like shit all day at work.  I needed some sleep and that was what I got, felt alot better in morning for listening to my body


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Meals 1/30*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Pork
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Chicken
Whole Wheat Pita

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pull 1B 1/30*

Rack Deadlift
Barx10 w/u
135x10 w/u
225x6 w/u
315x6
335x3
315x6

Bent BB Row
135x11
185x6
205x4
185x6

WG Hammer Strength Pulldown
230x10
280x8
280x8
280x8

Lying Leg Curl
90x10 w/u
150x10
165x8
165x6

Seated Leg Curl
150x10
165x10
170x7

BB Curl
100x8
100x6
90x6

DB Hammer Curl
40x10
50x8
50x8

Rope Crunch
100x6
110x4
110x4

Ab Machine (different one than normal   )
stack x4
stack x4
stack x4


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you like the taste of stevia? I always use splenda.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I am going to do an adjustment to my workout.  I am going to stick with push/pull, Push/pull workout 1 will stay the same, but Push/pull workout 2 will be higher volume lighter weight and shorter RI.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah

But you just have to use a spec to get some sweetness.  Stevia has no bad write ups on it, and aids in digestion as well.  Where as some of these other sweeteners do have the potential to have negative sides. 

BTW how goes it?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I think I am going to do an adjustment to my workout.  I am going to stick with push/pull, Push/pull workout 1 will stay the same, but Push/pull workout 2 will be higher volume lighter weight and shorter RI.


That's what I do - 20 - 30 sec. RI.  Its burns


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Everything is right on track ID, thanks sooooo much for asking!! BTW, do you buy stevia in liquid or powder form? Which do you think is better?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

I get it in the powder form.

As for which one is better I honestly don't know.

One of them is better, I am just not sure which one is.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2004)

Off to Missouri for a few, be back Thursday!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

Have fun and be safe buddy!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

Have a good trip


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2004)

have a good time.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I am back from that hell hole called Missouri (sorry to people from there, but I just don't like the place) 

Everything went well, except it was freakin' cold, and I was outside all the time. No workouts, but heavy lifting and labour throughout the days I was there, I also lived off Detour and Oneway bars while I was there, had two per day, oh well, time to get back on track.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

YEAHHHHHH YOUR BACK!!!! Missed you buddy. Yeah, I hate with a passion Missiouri! Hurry to the gym so you can post how much more your lifting than me!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2004)

You crack me up!

We lift pretty close to the same!  I don't know how you figure we are so different.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dude, YOU crack me up if you think we lift about the same! I even went back through your w/o's to make sure, you kill me!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Meals 02/06*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Chili
Whole Wheat Bun
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Chicken
Cheese Tortellini
Bruschetta
Romaine

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Push A 02/07*

Bench Press
Bar x 15 w/u
135x10 w/u
185x10 w/u
225x7
225x6
225x6

Incline DB Flyes
35x10
35x10
35x10

Leg Press
270x10 w/u
450x10 w/u
630x8
720x4
630x6
630x6

Leg Extension
215x10
240x10
240x10
240x10

BB Shoulder PRess
135x10
135x10
135x10

Upright Rows
110x10
110x10
110x10

Rev Pec Dec
115x10
125x10
125x10

Hammer Strength dips
230x10
270x8
270x8

French Press
80x10
80x10
80x8

CG Cable Press Down
130x10
130x10
130x10


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Bout time 



> Meal 5
> Chicken
> Cheese Tortellini
> Bruschetta
> Romaine


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2004)

I knew I would get slack for that.  Gave into the wifes cravings, good thing I am still bulking


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

cheese torellinin!!!!

I am so hungry and dieting and tomorrow is my refeed.  I want tortellini now!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Meals 02/07*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Fibre one
Swole v2
Fish oil

Meal 2 
Protein Pancakes

Meal 3
2 scoops ON
Oats

Meal 4
10 oz Sirloiin
Potato

Meal 5
2 scoops ON
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Pull A 02/08*

Rack Deadlift
Bar x 10 w/u
135x 10 w/u
225 x 10 w/u
315x7
315x6
315x6

Bent BB Rows
135x10
185x7
205x6

Hammer Strength WG Pulldowns
270x10
320x5
270x8
270x8

SLDL
135x10
185x8
205x6

Lying Leg Curl
150x10
165x6
150x10

BB Curls
100x8
100x6
100x6

DB Hammer Curls
40x10
50x8
50x8

Rope Crunches
100x5
110x5
110x5

Ab Machine
180x5
195x5
200x5


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Meals 02/07*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Meal 2
> Protein Pancakes


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2004)

Had them again this morning.

Yummy


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Had 2 today, might have a 3rd one!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow Ian, your strength is coming along niceley.  Great job on the rack deadlifts.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Patrick,

I think alot had to do with the week off! 

Feel Fresh


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2004)

*MEals 02/08*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Fibre one
Swole v2
Fish oil

Meal 2 
Protein Pancakes

Meal 3
2 scoops ON
Oats

Meal 4
Chicken
Whole Wheat bun
Mayo

Meal 5
Chicken

Meal 6
2 scoops ON
Fish oil


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Meals 02/09*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Turkey Chili
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Chicken
Whole wheat Pita
Mozz cheese
Tomato Sauce

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Meals 02/10*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Chicken
Romaine
Newmans

MEal 3
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Chicken
Brocolli
Caulflower
Brown Rice

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Any plans with you and the wife for Valentines? Im having pizza<----my pick, mini eggs, and ice cream, I think from DQ. I get a cheat MEAL! whoo hoo!

With the chicken, t sauce, and mozza do you make a mini pizza?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Push B 02/10*

DB Incline
50x10 w/u
50x10 w/u
70x10
70x10
70x8

Hammer Strength Seated Press
180x8
140x10
140x10
140x10

Pec Dec
135x10
135x10
135x10

Hack Squats
130x10
130x10
130x10

Single Leg Press
180x10
180x10
180x10

Single Leg Ext
120x8
120x8
120x8

45 Single Calve press
180x10
180x10
180x10

Standing Calve Raise
255x10
255x10
255x8

Seated Calve Raise
115x10
115x10
115x10

Hammer Shoulder PRess
140x10
140x10
140x10

Behind Back Cable Laterals
20x10
20x8
20x8

Rope Press Downs
110x10
110x10
110x10


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2004)

Nothing planned as of yet, but should get on that.  It will probably be my last fun meal for a while, plan on starting my cut Monday.  Problem is going out for a nice meal splurging would be a nice big juicy steak, which isn't really a cheat, but I could go nuts and have some kinda brownie sunday, doubt it though, I would kick my ass for doing that.

Yeah I was making mini Pizzas, they are so good.

BTW I love the Pancakes now, ate the both Sat and Sun and will probably do the same this weekend.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

Re the pancakes-lately I have been using a pinch of baking soda, and a pinch of baking powder. They grow so much, and they seem to me much moister!

BTW the brownie sounds good to me. Ummm, maybe Ill have a brownie sat! Cause after sat I have 2 NO carb days in a row!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Meals 02/11*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Chili
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
A nice savoury slice of Barbeque chicken pizza 

two beers after hockey

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

1 hour of Ice Hockey, we won but I played like shit 

Had absolutely no energy.  I haven't been sleeping well for quite a while, wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> Meal 5
> A nice savoury slice of Barbeque chicken pizza
> 
> two beers after hockey



Hope your enjoying.  Cut starts Monday so better get your fill now.  No more come Monday


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh oh! Your on watch now too!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2004)

Not yet I still have a few days 

  wonder what I should go eat.  J/k


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hope your enjoying.  Cut starts Monday so better get your fill now.  No more come Monday



man, you are in trouble 

Luckily she isn't all over me like this.  I'd be scared


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

Not yet I have till monday to go on an absolute bender.

But come monday, Yep!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Meals 02/12*

Meal 1 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Fiber one 
5 fish oil 
swole v2 

Meal 2 
Tuna
Flax Bread
Mayo

MEal 3
Chili
Apple

Meal 4 
Cottage Cheese
Stevia
Cinnamon
Oats
Berries

Meal 5
Whole Wheat Tortilla
Chicken
Romain
Olive
Onions
Hot Peppers

Meal 6 
2 scoops optimum whey 
.5 cup Oats 
5 fish oil 

Supps 
Natures plus Ultra I Multi 
1000 mg Vit C 
100 mg Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> man, you are in trouble
> 
> Luckily she isn't all over me like this.  I'd be scared


I could if you'd like.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2004)

Your a riot


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Behave yourself when you cheat today, even though Jodi is gone, she always finds out!! Happy Valentines day, enjoy cause... you'll be under strict watch come monday!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

So that Skor Blizzard from DQ was a no-no last night??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pull B 02/14*

Hammer Strenght Rows
90x10 w/u
180x10 w/u
270x8
320x6
270x7

CableCG Rows
180x10
210x8
210x8
210x7

Hammer Strength Shrugs
360x10
360x10
360x10

Lying Leg Curls
150x8
165x7
165x6

Seated Leg Curls
150x10
165x10
165x9

Standing Single Leg Curls
75x8
75x8
75x8

Hammer DB Curls
45x8
50x8
50x6

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
70x10
90x8
100x6

Incline Machine Curls
130x10
160x10
160x8

Straight Bar Cable Curls
110x10
110x10
110x10

Rope Crunches
100x6
100x6
100x5

Ab Machine
185x6
185x6
185x6

Machine Leg Raise
120x4
120x4
120x4

1 hour right on


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Meals 02/14*

Meal 1
2 scoops ON
Swole V2
2 slices Whole Grain Flax Bread
Raspberry Sugar free-jam

Meal2 
Protein Pancakes

Meal 2
2 scoops on
Oats

*Cheat Meal (oh yeah baby, Valentines dinner at the Keg)* 
2 Beers
French Onion Soup
20 oz T-Bone
4 oz Filet Mignon (wife Left overs )
Potato
1.5 Brownie Sundae again some wife left overs

Meal 5
2 Scoops ON
Fish oil


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Meals 02/14*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Meal 1
> 2 scoops ON
> Swole V2
> ...



Your whole day sounded super yummy! Sf jam, protein pancakes, and a brownie sundae, YUM-E! Im actually looking forward to getting back to the diet tomorrow-I think my cheat meal made me more motivated to be strict!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Push A 02/15*

Bench Press
Bar x 15 w/u
135x15 w/u
185x10
225x7
225x6
225x6

Incline DB Flyes
35x10
40x10
40x10

Squat Machine
135x10
225x10
315x8
365x8

Leg Ext
215x10
255x10
255x8

Donkey Calf Raise
300x10
340x8
340x8

Standing Calf Raise
255x8
255x8
255x8

DB Shoulder Press
60x10
70x10
70x10

French Press
70x10
70x10
80x10


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2004)

Its time


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hahahah!!! That is sooo funny and so scary!  Good luck Iain!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Is that like a Hungover from Vegas kill Iain Grin


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorta


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well Lets get it gear then here is my new Journal.

[ Can't be fat forever


----------

